# 2nd grow 1000w tangerine dream, tga,dna,g-13 seeds too!



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey everyone,
Just received my order of seeds from the attitude and even with a shipping mix up still only took about 2 weeks.

I learned a lot from my first grow and cant wait to see how this on ends up!

My Beans!!
5x femenized barneys farm tangerine dream-G13 X Neville's A5 Haze- germining 4 because i am moving after this grow and want to save the strain if it ends up good.
2x fem g13labs blueberry gum-blueberry X bubblegum
2x reg Tga subcool cheese quakes- Cheese X Urkle X Space Queen
1x DNA c-13 haze- Cannalopehaze X G13
UFO freebies!!!
1xpower skunk fem
1x la blanca- some WW variation
1x afrodite
only cracking the power skunk out of the freebies.
also doing 3 of a bag seed from a friend of mines own hybrid not sure of the genetics but i germed 10 in a paper towel and within a day 7 had cracked and all the rest by that night! hopefully some good plants.

Nutrients & set-up 
soil is my own lil blend for the seedlings 
3 part mix of amazon bloom a really hot and nutrient heavy soil but very good soil
sunshine pro peatmoss blend and roots organic or roots 707.
i didnt want to put the seedlings straight into such a hot soil so i think the mix will work well its a nice light medium that holds and drains well.

for veg nutes towards the end of veg i will hit it with fox farm big bloom and grow big, then in flower big bloom and tiger bloom along with the solubles and bud candy.
o and superthrive in very small doses in all waterings. watering with stright water and superthrive to start. u know that water infront of the grocery store tests perfect everytime.

I'm using a 1000w Hps for flower and the middle-end of veg,
and a 8 bulb t5 setup for when they are young and while i start training them.

I will be doing Lst on all the plants and veg for 5 weeks then flip.

my room is 8'L x 4'WX9'H and im looking in to getting a light mover.

so in total i have 9 beans germinating and 4 in red cups that already germed!!
those being the 3 bagseed and power skunk.

and heres pictures to feed your appetites!!
also some of my finished last grow




































Lets get this party starteddddd!!!


----------



## Zheol (Jan 16, 2011)

looken good bud. but i must say one thing.. Holy shit man when was the last time you cleaned under your nails heh


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 16, 2011)

haha ya that was after id been making hash all day lol


----------



## kingofqueen (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL yeah that shit gets everywhere .Sounds like a good lineup you got going there , diggin that setup too +rep and Subbed


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks bro, ya that shit definately gets everywhere u dont want it too haha. 
im excited for the cheeese quake and i hope i get some good females.


----------



## KushMan Saoud (Jan 16, 2011)

Your last grow looked good man, cant wait to see how this one turns out Subbed.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks man. i've heard lots of people having problems with Tangerine dream seeds not germing so just gotta cross my fingers.
smokin on a cheese and lemon kush blunt, o so very dank!


----------



## medimaker (Jan 16, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> Thanks man. i've heard lots of people having problems with Tangerine dream seeds not germing so just gotta cross my fingers.
> smokin on a cheese and lemon kush blunt, o so very dank!


Subscribed for sure!!
I have 4 tangerine dreams about 2 weeks out from seed. 4 out of the 5 seeds germinated and are growing well. I also have a couple bubba kush and a few ak47's.

Good luck bro!


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 16, 2011)

good to hear someone is having success so far! remarkably AK47 is probably one of the only strains i havent tried since i became a medical patient 2 years ago.
thanks for the luck wishes.


----------



## trophy1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Subbed also...

Have 5 TD on the way, Good Luck on the germ rate.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 17, 2011)

Ya man got my fingers crossed that i get luck with some strong females. 
from what ive heard its suppossed to be some great smoke.


----------



## medimaker (Jan 17, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> good to hear someone is having success so far! remarkably AK47 is probably one of the only strains i havent tried since i became a medical patient 2 years ago.
> thanks for the luck wishes.


If you get a chance get some ak's from serious seeds. 
Powerful medicine bro


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 17, 2011)

sounds like a real knock out strain man. just what i like!
Update after a day or so the c-13 haze has cracked along with one of the blueberry gum and the 3 bagseed i planted saturday are already breaking soil. woot!


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 17, 2011)

All 3 of the bag seed hybrid have popped out of the soil and look pretty healthy to me!!
also in soil now not broken ground is power skunk, 2 blueberry gums and the c-13 haze. and looks like both the cheese quake are starting to pop. but no action from the tangerine dream.
also here's a few pics of my roomates plants that i LST'd anyone with experiance tell me how they look i was tryin it out on his before i do mine lol


----------



## kingofqueen (Jan 18, 2011)

Hope your tangerine Dream cracks , excited to see that Cheesequake too ! . Your LST looks fine .I,d start them earlier though ,check my journal I LST all my plants . I guessing your roommate knows he has a spider mite problem?
subbed +rep


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 18, 2011)

ya i hope they do too man!! all the beans have cracked except those 4. arrrgghhh!!!! I know ive been wanting to grow some TGA gear and cheese is my favorite strain so seemed like a good fit! just hope they come out females but if i do get males i'm going to collect the pollen for breeding projects =) hmmm maybe some dreamquake???? sounds good to me
haha ya we are starting neem oil today. after i go in his room i always take a shower before i even open the door to my room i had them last grow and i almost lost my bud.


----------



## kingofqueen (Jan 18, 2011)

Lol I was wandering . Well hope they crack I was thinking about buying some Cheesequake myself.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 18, 2011)

ya i read ocanada's report on growing it before he got busted, the plants looked amazing!


----------



## BrandonT (Jan 18, 2011)

the plants lookin healthy, although the first pic has a couple leaves looking spotted; maybe it was just the picture if not its definately some nute burn; but the fact that its only on that set of leaves means you either fixed it and left them on or you sprayed or got nutes directly on the leaf itself

other then that great job looking forward to seing [email protected]!


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 18, 2011)

im guessing its from when i watered that was a leaf that got like mud all over it hahaand it got like drowned. its off now and all are in cups except tangerine dream.... u better not fuck me barney!!!!!!!


----------



## medimaker (Jan 19, 2011)

Fingers crossed bro


----------



## kingofqueen (Jan 19, 2011)

Me too ! Come on crack dammit !


----------



## JeffIsUnderground (Jan 19, 2011)

Following this grow to see if id like to get a 5pack myself good luck man keep updating!:]


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 19, 2011)

I got 3 sperm out of 4 !!!!! ( cuz they look like sperm with the tail i know its weird) 

and c-13 and a blueberry broke soil today, waiting to see if my experiment works i germed all my seeds except for the freebie i got ( power skunk) i just put that one straight into wet soil hope it breaks surface sooon


----------



## BamaHigh (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks cool man. I'll be following and hopefully getting some tips. Subbed.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks for stoppin by bama!
annnddd add to newbies repppp!!

O and jeff that sour d in your pic looks fucking amazin bro


----------



## r1tony (Jan 19, 2011)

good luck with your TD.. mine is growing nicely now also.. cant wait to give it a try.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 19, 2011)

How long do you plan to veg for tony?
im thinkin 5 weeks with LST since im gunna have ten in 5 gallons smart pots under my thousand. im kind of glad the TD germed last give the indicas a few days head start on these sativa monsters haha i got 5 sativas 5 indicas! more or less


----------



## countbongula420 (Jan 19, 2011)

definitly gonna follow this grow man looks awesome! I am really curious to see how that tangerine dream turns out! +rep man!


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks man! love the name by the way!!


----------



## countbongula420 (Jan 19, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> thanks man! love the name by the way!!


lol thanks man...thats what I named my first bong btw  This is the first grow I have seen with the Tangerine Dream so I am really excited to see how it turns out for you


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 19, 2011)

I know im so happy i get the oportunity to grow it. im just hoping it lives up to the hype. my roomate grew a friends clone only strain called albert walker and i shit u not break open a nug and it smells like you just broke open a tangerine, so i at least have something to compare it to.


----------



## medimaker (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm excited to try some in a vaporizer. 
I think I'm about 3-4 weeks from seeds the the moment. 
2 of the 4 got topped yesterday.


----------



## JeffIsUnderground (Jan 20, 2011)

GROW GROW GROW GROW !!! haha .. im down with the tangerine smellin nuggets) .. also would love to see a picture of TD when about 4 to 6 inch tall THANK YOU


----------



## kingofqueen (Jan 20, 2011)

Any luck yet ?


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 20, 2011)

alll 4 germed!!!! sweet sweet success... guess i gotta call off that hit on barney haha.
they are lookin pretty good will put some pics up in a few all are in red cups and the bag seed that went in first are looking great and most of them have broken soil. one looks fucked up tho. kinda looks like it got stuck in the seed. its like a seed with a leaf coming out but like 2 inches out the ground. 
should be 4 to 6 in in a week im guesing since they havent broken soil yet.


----------



## JeffIsUnderground (Jan 20, 2011)

Hell ya man keep it up. THANKS:]


----------



## medimaker (Jan 20, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> alll 4 germed!!!! sweet sweet success... guess i gotta call off that hit on barney haha.
> they are lookin pretty good will put some pics up in a few all are in red cups and the bag seed that went in first are looking great and most of them have broken soil. one looks fucked up tho. kinda looks like it got stuck in the seed. its like a seed with a leaf coming out but like 2 inches out the ground.
> should be 4 to 6 in in a week im guesing since they havent broken soil yet.


Sounds like the seed shell is stuck on the growing top. It happens, sometimes it needs a little fingernail help. Careful not to damage the top.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 20, 2011)

ya they still look like the leaves arent formed yet so im just gunna let nature take its course. 

Thanks for the encouragement guys hopefully i do better than last time... 8 plant 6 week veg total harvest <5 oz
but now i know what not to do!!


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 21, 2011)

def watching for the tang dream


----------



## kingofqueen (Jan 21, 2011)

Congradulations glad they finally popped for you !


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 21, 2011)

First tangerine dream has showed its head!!! I just got a new Delta 9 bong and It's my birthday tommorrow..... i think this is appropriate...
[video=youtube;rL9ihXiFAko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rL9ihXiFAko&feature=player_embedded[/video]

hehehee.. and heres my new piece






the 3 bag seed are loking great 2 have green stems 1 has purple and all the others have purple stems too.
the c-13 haze is the tallest but still stuck in its shell and not coming off easily.
Pic of the tangerine dream that just came up!!






and pics of the blueberry gum 






and the 3 bag seed with power skunk in the back






droppin some acid tommorrow for my birthday see you all after the trip!


----------



## JeffIsUnderground (Jan 21, 2011)

Happy birthday man have a fun "Trip" hahah :]


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 22, 2011)

lol just started the trip! 2 hours after 3 tabs..... breathing and color sweeps.... god i love this drug...see you all after the looney bin (takes 2 more ) woohooo!!!

and thanks el jefe


----------



## KushMan Saoud (Jan 23, 2011)

Damn. Some good looking plants so far, real excited to see how the tangerine dream comes out keep it up man. And nice lookin bong, I had one similar but one of my drunk friends shattered it.... I was kinda depressed until he brought over a quarter of blue cheese to make it up to me lol.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks bro! the tangerines when they came out were a little out of the light and as soon as they came up they were pointing towards the light. Kinda mad tho... I knew the c-13 was gunna be sativa but its ridiculous, still on its false leaves its taller than the bag seed that are looking like they are on their first real set, haha and in opposite spectrum the blueberry bubblegum( which attitude says is a 50 day flower is past the false leaves and only like 3/4 of an inch tall. and im pretty sure all the seeds were planted about the same depth. 
they have all come up except the one i dropped so im gunna give it a few days and if it doesnt come up just toss it since i dont really have room for 11 plants as it is under my 1000w.

and damn kushman sucks bout the bong but damn only a quad to pay you back haha whoever breaks this one owes me at least a zip haha


----------



## kingofqueen (Jan 24, 2011)

You follow Kyle Kushman?


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 24, 2011)

Pics i know i update alot but hey isnt that what the people want. just started my first day of classes today and man its going to be hard to keep this updated! Chem, O CHem, PRinciples of molecular bio, and environmental literacy.... woohoo college!

alrighty so c-13 is still trippin out and growin really tall i hope it takes well to hardcore LST
also the leaves look all funky like crinkled.











I may just be trippin but using the super macro on my camera i can see a few of the plants leaves already have trichomes on them.
looks like little tiny dew droplets but doesnt like wipe off.






the bagseeds are looking great! hope they turn out to be females!






also may still be trippin a lil from my bday but it looks like the next set of leaves on the cheese quake#1 is already turnning purple... you guys be the judges!






and finally the tangerine dream are coming along very nicely 






and trip report!!
Woke up took 3 tabs, waited for them to kick in... had some nice breathing and color swapping
took 2 more.... more breathing and some intense fractals when i closed my eyes and then it hit hard.
couldnt really keep a thought for more than a few seconds. continuous color patterns and fractals always on the outskirts of my vision.
go get dinner at the taco truck. puke up half my burritto then eat the rest of it and im good. 
2 more tabs out walking around down town trippin face. drunk people everywhere cops everywhere not a good environment... started panicking a little back to my place to relax and chill put wizard of oz with dark side of the moon overlay.. trippin on it then some dubstep and some sober friends came over well not frying at least and give us a light show with gloves beautiful colors then kind of fades and then i just woke up on my floor at like 5pm sunday =) 

all in all great fuckin birthday


----------



## Felipe Filop (Jan 24, 2011)

Sub'd lookin forward to seeing how the TG turn out


----------



## KushMan Saoud (Jan 24, 2011)

> You follow Kyle Kushman?


No I don't, whats he growing?
And yea Mcgyver I know not really fair compensation lol, but at least its a start right? Besides that though the plants are looking healthy and happy! Great pics cant wait to see this near the end.


----------



## kidgraphix (Jan 24, 2011)

i am subbed in to bro just started 2 TD that i got on the 22nd got my fingers crossed that they sprout. They will go good with the G-13 Blueberry gum i have growing already i am pretty small time and this is my first hydro grow indoors so hoping i can pull this off and not make to many mistakes


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 24, 2011)

persistince and patients! thats what it takes to grow good bud!
and ya i cant wait to see those BBgums stoked on the 50 day flower it will be cured by the time my c-13 is done haha


----------



## kidgraphix (Jan 25, 2011)

your Tangerine Dream are looking great i am still waiting on mine to sprout they are on day 3 now. I put them in peat pellets presoaked with ph adjusted water, so how long did it take for yours to crack and sprout? I hope i dont have to put hit out on Barney especially since these guys pretty much tapped out the grow finances for a bit, other than that the BBG girls are doin great little slow but they are progressing and almost ready to top gonna post some pics later today if they ever finish downloading over the bluetooth


----------



## kidgraphix (Jan 25, 2011)

well these are the girls at about 4 days from breaking soil more pics in a minute


----------



## kidgraphix (Jan 25, 2011)

View attachment 1401970View attachment 1401974View attachment 1401987View attachment 1401994View attachment 1402005View attachment 1401972View attachment 1402002View attachment 1401985View attachment 1401966View attachment 1401999View attachment 1402000View attachment 1402003View attachment 1402001View attachment 1401998View attachment 1401997View attachment 1401996View attachment 1401976View attachment 1401968View attachment 1401991View attachment 1401983View attachment 1401967View attachment 1401980View attachment 1401995

well there all the pics for now


----------



## kidgraphix (Jan 25, 2011)

Happy 3rd week birthday for these 2 BBGum girls 

I am officially starting to worry still no sign of growth from the 2 Tangerine Dream started on the 22nd ( I know its only 3 days ) but damn the anticipation is brutal and i thought it was hard to wait for them 10 days to make the trip overseas


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 25, 2011)

those bbgum are looking great man! ya my td took 5 days to germ in a wet paper towel, never done the jiffy pellets tho so i dunno how long those will take. and hey this will be a great comparison for the bbgum 1 in hydro 1 in soil lol

ok now i kno im def not just tripping the second leaves coming out of the cheese quake is purple! already wtf? is it just too cold in my room?


----------



## JeffIsUnderground (Jan 26, 2011)

Good lookin ladies:] also on 1-24-11 i germinated 2 bag seeds 1 popped also a NYC Diesel .. POPPED two Whitewidows .. POPPED and a Trainwreck POPPED !!!! haha im hoping there gonna be some sexy mothers to clone for outdoor .. ill have some pictures up soooon ! wish me luck
Rep+


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 26, 2011)

some dank sounding classics man! hope the diesel comes out like ur avatar! make them some nice bushy milf's! 

and an update everything is going pretty good the bagseeds almost have their full 1st real leaves, all the others are looking great too. 
slow to start but hey its only been less then a week guess it just feels like forever cuz i want them to be done nooowwwwwww!!! haha

hope you guys are all having a good week!

some crack head came into my house and stole my netbook so i had to call and file a police report. wasnt really mad that the netbook was gone but more nervous cuz the whole time he was taking down my story he was standing about 2 feet from the door to my grow room the whole time. super sketch!!
DAMN CRACK HEADS!!! welll shouldnt assume its crack in my town its more likely methheads woohoo!


----------



## kidgraphix (Jan 26, 2011)

HOLY SHIT i would have freaked on that scenario couldn't do it would have to just say good bye to the netbook.Well Today was a great day got my grow room 95% complete started hanging the reflectix at 10 am and there was still no sign of my T.D. sprouting took a quick lunch break and got sweet surprise when i went back to hangin one T.D. was just poking out of the pellet and now she is standing up and unfolding at a inch tall will post a pic tommorrow I am so stoked now hope the other one breaks out tommorow.This is sounding like a great new year with all the dank strains goin cant wait to see how the next three months turns out.


----------



## kidgraphix (Jan 27, 2011)

Thought for the day! I just realized my Blueberry Gum will be ready for 420day so sweet gonna have some killer fresh dank to celebrate


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 27, 2011)

Hopefully mine will be too!! that would make a great 420. 
ya was kinda hectic but he was cool about it and i made sure there was nothing related to pot in plain sight.
ya the TD's seem to be growing a bit slower than the others but that might just be cuz they were the last to sprout.

will have an update with pictures in a few!


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 27, 2011)

The babies are looking good just gave them so water thats been sitting out for 5 days and ph'd to 6.4

the 3 bagseeds are really showing their traits early 
2 that are tall with green stems and the 3rd shorter with a purple stem, hmm maybe 2 sativa dom phenos and a indica i like variety =)
Sativa Doms











Indica baby





c-13 haze is still ridiculously tall very sativa dominant gunna need alot of LST!






power skunk not sure what to say looking like a nice little plant =)






blueberry bubblegum are looking nice and healthy with a nice purple sheen to it already i think my night time temps might be too low and slowing their growth all the plants that is, i mean they are growing just seems slow











the cheese quakes are looking nice and healthy hoping for 2 females but hey even if i get males im gunna keep that pollen for breeding experiments!











and last but not least my little baby tangerine dreams!!! still small but they are doin work!
















hope everyones having an awesome week! i know i am! And when life is good.... just damn Life is Great!

peace everyone,
mcgyver


----------



## countbongula420 (Jan 27, 2011)

looking good man! Keep up the good work +rep!


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks man! ya they are looking great about another week or less and im gunna begin LST the bigest ones.


----------



## kidgraphix (Jan 27, 2011)

sweet looking babies they are lookin good.updated pic time the girls are lovin the reflectix and new timers now i can check Ph and right to playin their favorite song(voodo chile and purple haze) they do love the guitar music lol. anyway here we go the baby TD is already showin her first set of leaves


----------



## kidgraphix (Jan 27, 2011)

the tall girl i topped at second internode yesterday and she is doing well and showing new growth already all in all they are growin at a quick rate i gotta say hydro is impressive for a growing method i dont think i will ever go back to soil maybe if i do some clones outdoors not sure i can actually set up a nursery side and rotate through veg and flower. Mac i am interested in learning more bout the LST process might give it a shot see how it goes anything that increases yield is good right and as long as this is a learning journey might as well jump right in from the high dive


----------



## JeffIsUnderground (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey guys check it out i figurred id start a journal for my grow .. stay tuned !!!:] 

https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog6999-white-widow-trainwreck-nyc-diesel.html
+rep!


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 27, 2011)

exactly man gotta go for the gusto!!
they look really good, im not a fan of topping or fiming just because i dont like to hurt my plants or cause them undo stress
LST is low stress training.
basicall when they get between3 and 5 nodes you use something to bend the stem over down to the soil and the nodes all start growing up as the plant redistributes auxins ( growth hormone) from the apical meristem ( main stem) and takes them to the nodes and creates multiple new meristems. so basically keeps the plant shorter dont have to worry about how far the light is because stretch is kind of good at this point. makes them bigger .

once i start on my plants i will do a guide or at least post the methods here. 
LST will be crucial for me since i have everything from almost pure sativa's and almost pure indica's so this is one way to make sure they are all the same height.

got any questions bout anything ask me. i love to help!
i spend alot of my time researching all the diff methods and everything and id say in hydro for LST the best system would be a DWC(deep water culture) bucket so that u can use the bucket as a tie down. but im not a hydro guy i love the soil grown organics! cant beat the taste!
have a good one guys!


----------



## kidgraphix (Jan 29, 2011)

well guys been a day or two now and not much for pic updates i did try a couple of things with the tall BBG shw was strerchin out way faster than the other so i opted to LST her and she just started to grow faster which kinda threw me for a loop didnt expect that so i decided to top her early at the 2nd node and she is still on track showin new growth and i suceeded in slowing her up a bit and getting the stretch under control. I cant believe how much i have learned in the last 3 1/2 weeks who wouldve thought right.So i decided to get the journal in order and document everything i have done and get a record of the grow and things i have done which seem unorthodox according to alot of the different journals and growers i ve read up on in the process of the learning to grow but all are welcome to read and give their thoughts I m still gonna do things different thats just me though lol have a great weekend all more pics maybe tommorow or monday


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 30, 2011)

sounds great kid! I am a firm believer in LST for the simple fact ive seen 4 oz off 1 plant with LST and from the bucket it was less than 2 ft tall!!! ridiculous
sounds like hydro might kick my soils ass on spped! 
I was wonderin what kinda temps do you have going on? 
I've been having trouble getting it perfect usually a hgih of 80 and a low of 50-60 when the lights go off. pretty sure thats the reason why they are turning purple so i turned off the exhaust fan and hope that helps. going to top one of the bag seed soon as they are getting to their second nodes and i wanna slow them up so the rest can catch up... also have two tops to LST muahahahah

Kid you should make a journal like this so we can follow! i wanna see this comparison!


----------



## kidgraphix (Jan 30, 2011)

your temps sound alright Mac my room temp avg is usually 77deg my low has been 62deg and just hit a high of 95deg today before that it was 82deg i did notice the girls liked the warmer temp and showed more growth i also monitor the humidity and try to keep it around 40-45% so i might be rethinking the temp situation and run it a little warmer i dont have to use the exhaust fan much as of yet
these are the girls as of yesterday and the baby TD which sprouted on the 26th I am going to write a journal but keep getting booted and have to resign in by the time i get it written and pics added been trying for 2 days now lol but i plan on updating everything and getting a semi accurate record from 1/3/2011 till present so be watchin i should have itup in day or two well thats all for now peeps


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 30, 2011)

them girls are looking mighty fine kid! 
your bbg are quite a bit bigger than mine looks like they are a leaf set ahead.
and u started them on the 3rd? i planted in soil on the 17th. cuz i was gunna say that dont look like a month of growth haha.
but i think my timeline for you is messed up haha.

cant wait to see the journal man.


----------



## kidgraphix (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok bros here it is finally got the thread started and up to date this is the title under grow journals i have the correct timeline adjusted sorry bout the mishap was a little hectic for awhile on account of trying to get everything completed and running smooth but if you follow the pics they are all dated with date and time stamp and more pics will be posted monday. I have lots of time as i am currently laid-off til mid march or april so will try to keep the journal current with in a couple of days anyway.Thanks again Mac hope you didnt mind me posting here while i got my act together i am pretty stoked to see how the hydro vs soil comparison turns out well till monday bros later and best wishes and many awesome blossoms for the future




*7th try to do this (Journal Record 1/3/2011-current)*

.


----------



## kingofqueen (Jan 31, 2011)

See your still trucking along man . LST is the way to go . I been training my plants and have it mastered . I'm Organic soil and on my last setup (veg in 1g flower in 3 g ) I got 1 1/4 oz. I am now vegging up to a 3g then flowering in a 5g . I calculating 3oz with the same strains and hoping to bust the 4oz mark . Organics done properly can match the hydro yields .


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm trying to go organic next grow with subcools super soil recipe! im going to go into 5 gal smart pots, straight from these cups to those i think thats the best for training as you dont have to change pots one you start training. 1 1/4 per plant isnt bad at all i got just under and oz a plant in 5 gals my first time ever. would love to be able to cop 3 or 4 zips per plant. with 10 plants damn!!!! thats a shit load lol.

kid try throwing a link to your grow in your signature. no worries its been good to have to comparison and it would be sick if you posted pics here maybe once a week so we can get a good comparison of hydro v soil. sux about being laid off bro! i feel you tho im a student but i work over summer and wish i could find a job during school. 
picture update today when lights go on!!

~ mac


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok so i been fucking up on cheese quakes genetics since the beginning lol it does not have any romulon or c-99 in it. its a hybrid of space queen x cheese x purple urkle i was just a little off haha. but i know why its cuz space queen is romulon x c-99. stoner mix up haha.

and now pictures!!! i topped the biggest of the bag seed after its second node just to see what happens.











2 of 3 of the Tangerine dreams look like they have big rust spots on them and the third has its first set of leaves coming out all fucked up.





















Good new is that all the others look great! and heres the pics of the crew
sorry but short on time so not labeling














































and a pic of my temp meter! gotta love it






Hope y'all have a great day!!!!
~ mcgyver


----------



## medimaker (Jan 31, 2011)

I would say the soil is a bit dry in the cups. Probably leading to the deficiency on the leaves. I can see where the soil has pulled away from the cup edge, you want to water right before that point. Dry roots cant eat.
I use the same cups but add perlite to my soilless mix. Then i poke holes in the bottom of the cup for run off. 
That way I never really have to worry about overwatering, while keeping the soil quite moist by feeding a weaker nute solution more often. 

Looking awesome bro!!


----------



## kidgraphix (Jan 31, 2011)

the babies look good Mac hope those TD come around soon but they should be fine if you can fix the prob. i found that new seedlings arent as fragile as everyone seems to make out.The timeline is pretty close if yours sprouted fast my BBG gitls would have been 7 days old on the 17th as the seeds i started on the third never became viable sprouts the 2 that are growing came from the second set of seeds i started on the morning of the 9th roughly.I think i can say the second TD i started on the 22nd isnt going to sprout still have day and half for the ten day mark but i wont trash it til day 14 just to be sure this is why cloning is going to be a big part of my grow room as much as we spend on these genetics they should be guaranteed viable if not replaced by the breeders.Ok off to see if i can attach a link to my signature.


----------



## kidgraphix (Jan 31, 2011)

ok lets see if this works hope i got it right if i do should be a link in signature

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/404823-7th-try-do-journal-record.html ok i didnt get it but inserted it on edit still a noob with this site so dont know how get around very well Sorry stoner here so takes min to figure out this stuff lol
ok now i got it lets hope its permanent!!


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 31, 2011)

haha nice try kid but no signature yet lol.
sounds good like ours will be pretty close my bbgum look much darker than yours tho.

and ya the mix has some vermiculite and peatmoss added in and theres 5 holes on the bottom. ill give em a good watering tonight and see how they are doing. 
i hate having to wait to transplant because i just wanna start lst'ing them alreadys. even tho they are too small still. grow damnit! ADHD makes being patient really hard haha!

night all
~mac


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jan 31, 2011)

the one i topped is already sprouting its double heads! wooohooo


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 1, 2011)

Alright gonna try this again see if I have a signature yet?


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 1, 2011)

woohooo its showing just need a good signature now lol but the link is there


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 1, 2011)

Alright got it this time i think? Anyway guys will be posting pics on friday i think so i can update Y'ALL on how the girls are doin and if i am lucky Mac will have some Pics to post so we can look at the comparisons and time lines .


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 1, 2011)

can do! and nice signature! lol 
and the tops continue to grow the topping seemed to work great!
gunna try it on the others soon.


----------



## KushMan Saoud (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow man plants are looking great, they really have grown alot since you last posted, keep all of the good work up bro.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 3, 2011)

thanks k-man, ya they are looking good except 3 look like they have rust spots on their leaves its weird topped 3 more today see how it works out!


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 4, 2011)

alright its Friday so stoked cant wait to see Macs TD even though i only have one, also to See how the BBG's are doin. I counted five and a possible top on my project BBG and i also ordered 2 new lights this week went with 150 watt HPS so i will be pushing 42000 lumens on a 2 sq ft grow area at the moment and i need to get these for flowering i am gonna most likely have to flower the TD early as well as my project girl the normal grow BBG is almost 6" tall and has fully developed her 7th node and her stem is at least 1/4" thick well later this morning i will take pics and post for our soil vs hydro comparison later Y'all.


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 4, 2011)

FRIDAY yes!! Here are the pics got them right after lights come on this morning. watched my favorite episode of Weeds last night (MILF money) could barely keep myself out of the grow room during the light off time finally did a couple more bong hits of WW then crashed. Well here they are good or bad gonna do a wake and bake and maybe play some guitar for bit 
2/4/2011 todays pics for comparison with Mac's soil grow hope to get some suggestions for my LST/topping project today.
View attachment 1422352View attachment 1422353View attachment 1422364View attachment 1422351View attachment 1422345View attachment 1422344View attachment 1422359
View attachment 1422348View attachment 1422366View attachment 1422357View attachment 1422360View attachment 1422350

View attachment 1422349View attachment 1422361View attachment 1422358View attachment 1422355View attachment 1422346View attachment 1422365View attachment 1422347View attachment 1422363


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 4, 2011)

I think me and you are more alike than we thinkk i was watching the milf weed episode last night too haha love when snoop comes in and stars rappin about it.
Damn kid that bbgum is huge already! i dont think we need to argue which way is faster lol 
heres my topped bbgum















and un topped 











also my 2 healthy TD one is sprouting retard leaves and im not sure why.





















also if anyone knows wtf these spots are from its def not from light burn or anything cuz its only 65 right under the light. im guessing its nute burn because the mix they are in has a very hot soil.






and here is a perfect example of an uncle ben 4 top ! its one of the bagseeds
















group shot!






and kid as for your LSt in my opinion you started training to early but your plant looks ok so i see no harm from it.
let the comparison begin!


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 4, 2011)

/Man i wish my top project had turned out that nice but i did ask Uncle Ben for some advice on what to do next. I was looking again tonight and now i am sure i dont have a clue what is going on there never had a topped plant do this on me but then again i only have done guerilla grows from bagseed .they were from good dank weed but it is a whole new world indoors and with hydro.I think i will be going to flowering lighting as soon as the TD has her 5th set of leaves and node developed. might be a little early for her but i only have so much space which makes two separate grow areas impossible for now plus i still have three seeds left plus my freebies power skunk and a dinafem. The way my one BBG is growing i have to flower her soon or she is gonna be to tall or out of control on me which isnt necessarily a bad thing but this is supposed to be controlled budget grow.Well i got you on spd Mac but i have a long way to go with the LST and topping project. we'll see how next week goes though its still early MY TD might even be caught up by then she is moving along pretty quick.


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh P.S. i would check the soil Ph Mac and see if it is to high i have had that same issue with guerilla grows and most recently with this grow at the start before i had anything to adjust the Ph in the res. every time i have seen deformed or retarded leaves it has been a Ph issue let me know what you find out or what happens with it Later Bro.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 4, 2011)

ya thats the one thing i havent invested in is a ph tester, I would guess its just some nute burn because the local soil i use called amazon bloom is said to have 30 days worth of food in it so way too hot for seedlings but i thought my mix would be gentler but they will grow out of it i hope. if not thats one less plant and takes me closer to my legal limit. i feel terrible breaking the law but maybe thats because im just paranoid and wanna not get fucked over by the popo lol.
and ya that sux about the limited space. but even flowering soon you will still possibly get 3 oz's or 2. 
ya no doubt your faster but ya if you keep following i will veg for another month probably and make some big fat bushes hopefully pull 2 to 3 zips per plant with lst and topping.
for the uncle ben top you just have to top early for it to be perfect just right above the second node gives you 4 tops and the 1st node gives you 2. 
kid my plan is to veg them till they are stronger then transfer them to 3 or 5 gallon buckets depends how many i know im going to keep. using the white colored smart pots that trim the roots as they grow into it. hobbes says his smart pots give him a 10% yield increase so thought y not.
then i will bury them up to the points where the tops are coming out and tie down the tops in diff directions and veg out some monster bushes.
then flip most likely a lil before the end of feb hopefully.
and i got the power skunk freebie too it looks like a damn nice plant so ill let you know how it is. 
ill try and diagnose te problem later. bout to go to a concert. have a good one guys!


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah i think i am just gonna let them veg for couple more weeks and see how the other 2 are looking and kinda let the experimenting go for this grow we'll see how it goes until i get the new HPS lights got a week at least before they arrive. i did plan on vegging on countdown type schedule with the lights dropping a half hour each week til i get to 16 hours then drop it to 12 from there. The way it's lookin now the TD should be far enough along to flower with the other 2 when i decide to go it ought to be interesting cause i am gonna jump the lumens up from 12,000 to 44,000 with the HPS maybe 56,000 if i go with a 250 watt switchable still trying to decide budget is getting tight and i need to restock nutes micromanagement bites lol. I am on 17 hours of light as of this week might just hold on that for the TD as well. so back to the grind and workin on next weeks update but any way think we can call it even this week for comparison? you def got me on the topping i only got growth rate lol but i'll take it and gonna try an get ya next week Mac.


----------



## killamanilla (Feb 5, 2011)

how did you get those beans to crack?


----------



## killamanilla (Feb 5, 2011)

had three down two cracked both shells are still attatched wtf the other was a dud..never had probs till i got these tangs..oh ya used the towel method then put them into rockwool cubes..


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 5, 2011)

Mine i just planted into jiffy peat pellet with miracle grow potting soil(nutes already added) to hold the pellet in a 2 inch square coco pot.i originally planted 2 of them only got one sprout?


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 5, 2011)

ya that sux you had problems with it i am too. although they sprouted they seem to be very nute sensitive as they are the only ones in this soil mix that are having problems. and i got the one retarded one. took a long time for mine to crack tho. about 5 days i just used the wet paper towel method too then straight into the soil when they pop a tail. but i have heard many many people having probs with barneys TD. in all honesty i wish i had picked a diff pack of beans than the TD althought the 2 that arent retarded are growing pretty solidly even with being burned. if you had that bad luck with them i would try emailing attitude if that thats where u got them. and say your seeds arrived crushed and they might be nice enough to send another pack. just ask nicely lol

and kid ya yours are looking great!
as for the lumens shock yours should be fine in a week or so mine are going under a 1000w from a t8. thats like 10k lums to about 140k lumens.
so im pretty sure you will be all good! and id go with the 250 hps anything else is just really too small in my opinion. and yes we will see next week. bet yours will be big compared to mine.
have a great weekend everyone!
~mac


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 6, 2011)

I kinda wish i had not gone with the TD also but i dont see them as being Nute sensitive mine took four days to sprout and i only got one of two but it has been in full nutes from day one there was only a 10 hour stretch when i wasnt able to monitor the Ph and it was at 6.8/7 when i checked and adjusted it.Been my experiance if it is nute burn the leaves show physical stress signs as well the discolration and dying plant tissue.My TD is doing well so I am thinking the discolration is in the genetics as i have noticed some very subtle signs same as yours in the orange/red spot part and the leaf derformity is always been a Ph issue which shows up very quickly in the leaves but no other harmful effects then deformed leaves unless it is not corrected then it leads to deficiencies instead of nute burn which can be misleading because you misdiagnose.Ph test kit is only like 4 bucks so it really is important to have and can save you major time in fixing any problems.So anyway just a thought to ponder hope all have had a great weekend Mine was awesome Green Bay kicked ass and are once again ridin high more monday morning Pics in the journal Night all


----------



## two2brains (Feb 7, 2011)

hey man i have g13 blueberry gum at day 2 of flower day 38 from seed. She is 13" tall and 20" wide. she grew very slow upwards in week 2 and 3 of veg only got fatter and fatter. The last week of veg went from 8" to 12" in what felt like a few days lol


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 7, 2011)

well ive got a liquid ph test for the water i always ph it to 6 after its been sitting out to let the chlorine evap. 
ya i lost ten bux but whatever i was just betting to try and get ten bux , dont really give a shit bout stealers or packers. if it aint the chargers i dont care haha.
my retard td is starting to put out what looks like regular leaves now so im happy. just wondering when i should transplant, now or in about a week because im starting to get 5th nodes developing so i want to start trainging soon but not sure if i should start while they are in the reds or the smart pots. 
i think im gunna start the cheese quakes now as they are growing the best. 

and 2brains good to see you stop by throw up a link to your grow i wanna see that bad boy. any topping or LST?


----------



## two2brains (Feb 7, 2011)

have some cell phone pics but not up online. Ill try to put one up tonight.

No topping or lst but i did put my scrog screen in 2 days ago its 12" high so ill have some training to do for the next few weeks.


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 7, 2011)

sweet 2brains i would like to see that G13 BBG


----------



## Devilspawn (Feb 7, 2011)

Nute burn is what it looks like from here
Was that the tangerine? Starting them soonin hydro- let me know if they are more nute sensitive. My widows are way more than my carmelicious


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 7, 2011)

ya the tangerines have the rust spots and one of the bbgums. 
the girls are looking great i will post pics tommorow. i liked the video you put up on your journal kid that beezy is huge!


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 7, 2011)

subbed up bro!
what are your thoughts on your 1000 watter?
im starting up my first grow and am running 1000w hps for flower. my set up is smaller than yours but im trying to rock 8 flowering at a time.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 7, 2011)

i like my 1000w works really nice for where i am at and it can be vented so thats a plus since i will have a smaller closet after summer.
my homie just got a new cool tube and gotta say i really like it with the fan going through it you can almost touch it without any heat.


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah she is getting huge the other one is coming along nicely now to since I re topped her couldnt believe it when i looked at the cutting (which i trimmed and going to see if it will take as clone) not sure why or what i did using UB's topping method but she endee up trying to support 8 tops and was just to young for that anyway she is back on track and catching up to her sister plant and the TD is pretty much caught up to yours i will post couple pics on wendsday and friday i hope to have one of the 150 watt hps here then once i get the other and figure out the hanging and other details will prob go to flowering we'll see hope you all have a good week + rep to all


----------



## medimaker (Feb 8, 2011)

I have 4 TD's that are about 5 weeks old. I've topped and LST'd them. 
I'm going to clone each one before flowering them. 

I've found them to be quick growers, like my ak47's. Not overly sensitive or hungry either. But then again I run a relatively mild nute program.


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 8, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> i like my 1000w works really nice for where i am at and it can be vented so thats a plus since i will have a smaller closet after summer.
> my homie just got a new cool tube and gotta say i really like it with the fan going through it you can almost touch it without any heat.


just learnin how to do this shit, REP+ yeeee lol


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 8, 2011)

Are you in soil or running a hydro system medimaker? would also like to follow your grow with the TD's do you have a grow journal going?


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 8, 2011)

we all started some where green!! even as hard to believe as it is fdd2blk was once like us.

ya that thing is growing like a freaking steroid monster haha kidg you are doing great man
my things are going nice and slow and steady in my soil gunna veg till the end of feb probably.
the only possible problem is the c-13 haze a 9-11 week flower could run into the end of my time in this house as we move to a new one in may. but it will all be good

bout to trip on some DXM i extracted hopefully its safe thats all i have to say got it to smell just like lemon juice no ammonia or lighterfluid smell. wish me luck! 
o and +rep to all !!!!


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 8, 2011)

Just quick note today boosted the girls today with 85-90degree temps and CO2 just to see what happens figured cant hurt and maybe get a little plus on yield all about the buds!





P.S. by the Way Brah have safe and happy Trip!!!


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 8, 2011)

i would try for 85 thats about peak for photosynthesis.
and they always like co2 just be careful when you go back in if its a sealed spot cuz at high concentrations like 5000 ppm in the air is deadly to humans. great way to end your pest problem if you got one just crank it to like 10,000 ppm and everything except the plants will die.


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah i am pretty stoked on how this grow is goin,Friday just dont get here fast enough haha, gotta say i am a little nervous for when the new HPS gets here. if they growing like this under 12,500 lumens what they going to grow like with an added 16,000 HPS my room isnt that big an i was only planning on 3' height max. gonna be sweet though if UB's 4 top produces 10 ozzy's at 2' i should have took pics of the top i cut out and cloned I was shocked a little plant like tht was trying damn hard to grow 8 tops plus the main that does say good things about G13 genetics and BBG


----------



## Benelli (Feb 8, 2011)

Just ordered 5 tds and 5 fem pineapple crush...looking forward to trying it out..only my 4th grow.


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 8, 2011)

No worries only doin low concentrations for now dont have a meter so just guestimating my calc's figure about 2000ppm max and only for a duration of 2 hours then recirculate the room I did notice very distinct reaction with color and best way to describe it the girls got hard nipples (all the leaves noticably perked up more than their usual perky state)
more or less doin test runs to see if i can work it into flowering


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 9, 2011)

Had a very nice trip gotta say DXM is a very mind expanding substance when used correctly, wrote a trip report on another thread i started in the hallucinatory substance page. 
had a great introspective revelation about my life and its directions so will def keep this in my storage of knowledge. 
and dont wanna post how to do the extraction on here so if anyone is interested pm me and if i know you you get recipe! ( or you can just go to the DXM page on erowid and look up its extraction) lol

will post some pics tommorrow the babys are looking nice and happy today and the ones that got topped look great all sprouting 4 tops, going to possibly transplant within the next few days to 3 gallon smart pots since 12 in 5 gallons wont fit under my 1000w lol

peace out all!
~mac


----------



## KushMan Saoud (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow man, been a while since Ive had a chance to check these out. Looking amazing getting pretty big too man keep up all the good work.


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 9, 2011)

everything looking solid.
i need to invest in some CO2
my flowering room is 3.5 ft. by 5 feet, 8 feet tall
trying to do 8-10 plants in 3 gallons under my 1000 watter
wat kinda CO2 tank am i looking at? size wize?
newbieeee needing help 
DXM sounds trippy. interesting


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 9, 2011)

ya it was fun kinda like a cross between drinking a few beers on on light MDMA but with some slightly noticeable visusals. nothing like lucy or shrooms but definately in its own class.
i like it but will waiting a while to do it again. next time im going to try a 400-600 dose.
your probly just lookin at like a scuba tank sized one, might need to get it refilled a few times. but u shouldnt need a huge one. 
however ive never used co2 since i dont need it and dont have the extra money for stuff like that.
as for your space it sounds alot like mine 3'w 8'l and 10 tall. i will also be using 3's for this run as i dont think 12 plants in 5's will fit under my light,
i will be keeping all the plants that dont turn male even over my limit but ive got a few copies of peoples scripts i donate some bud to so im good.

hope everyone is good i got class now, but pictures later!
and i would highly recommend people try dxm if you like to trip! very fun and no hangover besides not wanting to wake up. lol


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 9, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> ya it was fun kinda like a cross between drinking a few beers on on light MDMA but with some slightly noticeable visusals. nothing like lucy or shrooms but definately in its own class.
> i like it but will waiting a while to do it again. next time im going to try a 400-600 dose.
> your probly just lookin at like a scuba tank sized one, might need to get it refilled a few times. but u shouldnt need a huge one.
> however ive never used co2 since i dont need it and dont have the extra money for stuff like that.
> ...


haha good info on the DXM, im cool off it though. Trippin' days are in the past...for now haha (ill revisit the idea of DXM when a little event called "the Health and Harmony Festival" comes around... haha)
I SMOKE WEEED yeeeeee
3 gallon buckets seem like they are gonna be prime for 8 to 10 plants in my set up
5 gallons were fatty, the only way i would fuck with them is if i..
1.got a larger room to work with or...
2. got a strain down to perfection and could yield alot (still trying to figure out whats realistic) off of 6 plants in 5 gallons under a 1000 watter.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 9, 2011)

hah i mainly stick to buds too because i dont like alchohol, so i dont really have an alternative to bud so psychadelics are nice for me but prolly a once a month occasion for me to trip. i also like to be selfintrospectivve and do soul searching whivh ive heard dxm was good at and it was!

as for the 3 gal vs 5 ya i did 5's last year and my roomate did 7gallons for some and his plants were smaller than mine so i figured it was safe to hypothesize that bigger pot doesnt equal more pot lol 
its all about veg time thats really it use a bucket for the size of how long u will veg, like this time im only doin a month because of time req's. and still kinda sketched because c-13 haze is an 11 week strain where as bbgum is a 7 week strain( supposed 50 day flowering time) i just have to move houses in may so it would be hard to move a giant c-13 plant lol


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 9, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> hah i mainly stick to buds too because i dont like alchohol, so i dont really have an alternative to bud so psychadelics are nice for me but prolly a once a month occasion for me to trip. i also like to be selfintrospectivve and do soul searching whivh ive heard dxm was good at and it was!
> 
> as for the 3 gal vs 5 ya i did 5's last year and my roomate did 7gallons for some and his plants were smaller than mine so i figured it was safe to hypothesize that bigger pot doesnt equal more pot lol
> its all about veg time thats really it use a bucket for the size of how long u will veg, like this time im only doin a month because of time req's. and still kinda sketched because c-13 haze is an 11 week strain where as bbgum is a 7 week strain( supposed 50 day flowering time) i just have to move houses in may so it would be hard to move a giant c-13 plant lol


good to hear what you said about your buddy growin in some 7 gallons. that definitely seems like overkill?
unless your tryna grow a sativa forest or something..
i forget (and am lazy) what lights are you vegging with???
that is where my grow def. lacks, Vegg Cabb lighting
what sort of CFL would be appropriate if i wanted to eventually end up running 8 plants in vegg and 8 plants in flower all the time.
ive got 2 T8's in there and definitely need to brighten things up. I mylared everything which helped but i know i need more watt and a wider spectrum in there.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 9, 2011)

2 t8's should be sufficient unless you mean two t8bulbs not fixtures. because i veg with a 6 bulb 4ft t5 that i got and it does wonders for them when they are young then i think im gunna transplant and keep them under the t5 but my 1000w hangs above them and i think i will turn that on too. while it wont give them direct lighting i figure its should help them get used to the hps before i take away the t5. 
8 plants is enough under a t5 till about 3 weeks old or so then they need stronger lighting. 
if your trying to just harvest every few months id say you try a perpetual grow and harvest once every 2 weeks. 

as for the 7gals ya the only reason to use one is if you are using subcools super soil recipe since those are the size he recommends.


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 9, 2011)

i meant 2 t8 bulbs 
so heres what im thinking... keep them and then throw some sort of CFL in the mix


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 9, 2011)

go to home depot they sell a HUGE cfl there i think its like a 70 wat or something but if you wanna add some light thats the easiest way, only problem is ive only found them in the 2700k spectrum which is ment more for flowering but if you mixed it in with the tubes i think you should be good. and when i say its huge its like damn! thats huge! lol
biggest cfl i have personally seen.
but if you search online you can find CFL's up to 300watts.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 9, 2011)

plants like a mixed spectrum to grow under too


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 9, 2011)

for suree. thanks for the input
ima do some cfl research
might just buck up and buy a 6 or 8 bulb t5
realistically i need it.
supplement with a little CFL. should be legit
ima update my thread here ina sec you should scope that shit lol
rep +


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 9, 2011)

Was up all sounds like good stuff Mac but I too have given up the trippin except for very special occassions Just the Buds for me anyhoot I would highly recommend goin with T5's i have done alot of research and shopping for cfl's and they are just to much hassle other than maybe one or two for bottom up lighting under the plant canopy i am currently using 2' 4 bulb T5's and cant argue with the results i plan on using them to supplement from bottom up when i go to a 150watt HPS for flowering. most likely will start 12/12 next week i dont think i am going be able to let the steroid monster veg for much longer just hope the little TD gets to 6 nodes by then which is very possible well later Yall new update is up on my thread so stop by and check it out let me know what ya think and if you can notice any diff from CO2.


----------



## medimaker (Feb 10, 2011)

kidgraphix said:


> Are you in soil or running a hydro system medimaker? would also like to follow your grow with the TD's do you have a grow journal going?


I'm in soilless mix, some day I'll get around to a journal. 
I was going to clone them before sending them into flower but decided to just throw them in flower.

Now in flower I have 4 bubba kush, 4 tangerine dreams and 8 ak47 all in 5gal pots
They all spent around 6 weeks under 600wMH getting topped, trained and trimmed.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 11, 2011)

would love to gollow your grow man definately post up here when you get to your journal.
i did bubba kush last run had two got a lil over 2 oz's of rock hard nugs, harveted in 45 days with cloudy and some amber. very stoney.

ya kid Tripping is fun but i mostly do it when im somewhere social and fun, raves or massive are fun but festivals are where its amazing.
like as soon as i took the DXM i was out of my house and biked to my friends and kicked it then went to another friends and partied a lil.
then went to my girls and then biked home. active tripper!!!
I just figured i will trow my c-13haze into flower a week early because it will stretch more than any other i think. and it say almost 11 week flower so want it to be done as soon as possible.
the babies are looking good sorry for not labeling but its late and i got a chem test in the morning. 





























































Night all !
BTW pics are fromyesterday will post new ones saturday


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 11, 2011)

I used to trip like that to had to be very active your babies are lookin sweet Wish mine were still that small sorry didnt get a chance to do pic updates today will do it tommorow got the new HPS from fed-ex today and spent the whole day and til 8:00 hanging and rehanging lights til i had them sort of where i wanted them plus cleaned a bit just plain busy busy with the light remodel lol the girls look totally different under the new light though gonna go into flower on monday i .going to drop the lights a 1/2 hr each night til monday then hit 12/12. But dude you are gonna flip when you see the BBG girls this week gonna be interesting to see the steroid monster stretch out in flower.catch ya tommorow good luck with the chem.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 12, 2011)

ya i just prefer to trip like that because if it ever takes a turn for the worst theres sober people to help you know you arent gunna die lol. also generally just have more fun than trippin alone.
ya your monsters should just shoot straight up, my bbgum that i topped has taken over as the dominant plant in my bunch even passed the 3 bag seed that got planted like 4 days earlier.
Hanging lights is a pain in the ass especially just trying to get them perfect where they arent gunna burn the plant but not gunna make it want to stretch bad. 

I am transplanting this weekend i think either that or monday. gunna use 3 gallon smart pots because i dont think i could fit 12 in 5's under my 1000w.
they are looking great tho and i cant wait to flip, the sad thing is im vegging 2 or 3 weeks less than last grow but i will probably cop double haha
Ill post some pics tommorrow for another comparison, but i think at this point we know hydro is def a faster veg, that thing grew like a weed! HAHA
hope everyone is having a great weekend so far! 
o and kid Chem can suck my bong haha Hardest test ive taken in college or school in general.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 12, 2011)

Also just noticed i got 2 distinctly opposite TD phenos, already i can see one has overlapping fatter leaves, and the other the leaves dont even touch and are skinny and long. this makes me happy got a sativa and and indica dom from what it looks like. cant tell what the 3rd looks like because the retard plant sprouted two heads and is actually trying to grow well.
can also tell this on the bagseeds 2 taller w/ green stems 1 shorter with purple stem.
cant tell on any of the others but its looking like its going to be a great grow!
night all
~mac


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 12, 2011)

wutttupppp hows everything going?
i just got a 400 w mh for vegg w/ digital lumatek ballast
fucking stoked. Watchu smokin on?


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 13, 2011)

goin good teyo transplanted 4 into 3 gallon smart pots, gunna do the rest monday since the hydro store is closed tommorrow and im out of soil.
thats a real nice light for veg, i always felt anything over a 400 mh was over kill because they tend to produce alot of heat unless vented.
smokin on some albert walker, and doin some vape globe BHO hits helpin my roomie trim, nice chillen saturday. bloon moon with orange best beer ever.
hows everything with you man? whats fillin your lungs with goodness.


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 13, 2011)

smokin on some grand daddy purps i picked up. pretty stoney.
check out my journal i just updated with some pics yo!


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 13, 2011)

they are looking really good man, was just looking at making one of those DWC bubble cloners,
but i was thinking could you only transplant them into another hydro media? or could they be put in soil.
nice smoke GDP is def one of my favs, great night time smoke i got some sour cheese for sleep time my roomie grew tastes fucking amazing.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 13, 2011)

yo broski if you havent invested in a pH meter and pH up/down you need to now..


Looks like your plants are _beginning_ to suffer.. You will start to notice the effects, if you haven't already noticed the stunted growth.. right about this stage is where it starts to set in

i'm watering with 6.3pH water on 4 TD seedlings.. on the 3rd day now 

i'm subbed by the way


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 13, 2011)

yeah its pretty dope man... im thinking ill just grow a few plants in there, get a bigger res and maybe just do their whole cycle in that thing. do some small clones just for some bomb smoke. sour cheese? mmmmmmmm pass it lol


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 13, 2011)

i have a PH test kit for my water and ph it to about 6 each time, what we were talking about was a soil PH meter.
the suffering i know is from the base soil i used as i talked with the guys at my hydro store today, and apparently with my soil mix i doubled up on alot of ingredients which caused the burning you see 
but they are now beginning to do very well actually just transplanted 4 and watered cuz they were looking droopy, 
also all of the dead looking spots on the leaves are contained on just the lower leaves. and only about 4 out of 12 show signs of stress the others are all healthy.

ya teyo i almost just kept these in the red cups to enter the party cup grow contest and just get some dank lil quad plants and what not.
but naw going with the bigger pots vegging for about a week and a half then flipping, also plan on LST'ing them now just so they wont be little single cola plants 
night time all, 
peace 
~mac


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 13, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> i have a PH test kit for my water and ph it to about 6 each time, what we were talking about was a soil PH meter.
> the suffering i know is from the base soil i used as i talked with the guys at my hydro store today, and apparently with my soil mix i doubled up on alot of ingredients which caused the burning you see
> but they are now beginning to do very well actually just transplanted 4 and watered cuz they were looking droopy,
> also all of the dead looking spots on the leaves are contained on just the lower leaves. and only about 4 out of 12 show signs of stress the others are all healthy.
> ...









It's just that this looks like some pH lockout action.. like cal/mag









here is an example of cal/mag deficiency/lockout i pulled from google images







see the similarities


----------



## CombatVeterans 4 Cannabis (Feb 13, 2011)

i got 5 of Barny's Tangerine Dreams , 5 Ak47 x jack herer, 3 White Rhino x White Widow, & 3 of Arjan's Super Silver Ultra #3 on the way from attitudes. im glad someone is having success with the TDs. ive read alot of horror stories. so congrats & +REP 
 Combat Veterans for Cannabis 

Check out my pics of my DWC Himalayan Golds at 13 weeks old - https://www.rollitup.org/members/combatveterans-4-cannabis-320160/albums/himalayan-gold-strawberry-haze-22851/


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 13, 2011)

i def see the similarities, i think i might have been ph'ing too low i was aiming for a 6 or so when it looks like 6.3-6.7 is best.
that picture def looks similar to what a few of them are going through.
hey CVC thanks for stoppin by man, ive also heard lots of bad things but so far i can tell i got 1 sativa pheno one indica and one that i cant tell cuz it looks retarded lol.
im just hoping the end smoke lives up to its rep, i dont sell so i dont really care what it cops as long as its dank! lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 13, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> i def see the similarities, i think i might have been ph'ing too low i was aiming for a 6 or so when it looks like 6.3-6.7 is best.
> that picture def looks similar to what a few of them are going through.
> hey CVC thanks for stoppin by man, ive also heard lots of bad things but so far i can tell i got 1 sativa pheno one indica and one that i cant tell cuz it looks retarded lol.
> im just hoping the end smoke lives up to its rep, i dont sell so i dont really care what it cops as long as its dank! lol


for sure if your at 6 you can definitely lock some of them out.. shoot for 6.3-6.8 and gradually raise as the plant nears harvest you will notice the difference in a few days after adjustment


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks verde! do you think they are too small for me to turn my 1000w on for once transfered into 3 gal pots. 
because i have a limited time window and need to flip by the 23rd at the latest, so i wanted to tuyrn the 1000w on to help give them some more vigorous growth than the T5.
thanks man


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 13, 2011)

lol honestly i'm new to the HID game.. but I'm vegging 2 day olds under a 250w MH.

I'd go for it, just make sure it's not too hot/close

I was just told to keep the HID a bit further from seedlings than normal plants, I'm lowering an inch a day as they get stronger


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 13, 2011)

ya i was going to have it very far off them because im goin to lst them a bit before and after flipping and wanna stretch them abit.


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 13, 2011)

give them a taste of the 1000w!!!
lst is my new favorite friend.
im tryna experiment with FIM, whatre ur thoughts on it?


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 13, 2011)

FIM is basically just a way of try to get 4 tops from each time it FIM'd but in my opinion it is not a reliable enough topping method if you do uncle bens 4 top method, then LST the 4 tops in diff directions you can make good sized plants relatively quickly. thats what im doin at least but i only topped a few of them. the rest will just be LST'd 
and yes the 1000w gets life tommorrow!


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Feb 13, 2011)

+rep looking forward to the tangerine dream. great looking setup


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 13, 2011)

thanks for stoppin by man! i cant wait either haha i wish they were already done!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 13, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> FIM is basically just a way of try to get 4 tops from each time it FIM'd but in my opinion it is not a reliable enough topping method if you do uncle bens 4 top method, then LST the 4 tops in diff directions you can make good sized plants relatively quickly. thats what im doin at least but i only topped a few of them. the rest will just be LST'd
> and yes the 1000w gets life tommorrow!


Yeah I like topping too..

I'm topping my tangerine dreams to two tops each, and doing 4.. so 8 main colas in a tiny tent i'm thinking should be sufficient 

Waiting on my seedlings to take root, and start growing that first set real fat 

day two over here


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 14, 2011)

View attachment 1441774View attachment 1441771View attachment 1441770View attachment 1441769View attachment 1441768View attachment 1441766View attachment 1441765


well bros they are a little late but here are the new update pics been busy since friday after i got the new HPS went into 12/12 flowering light cycle saturday night and and put the girls on half n half grow/ bloom nutes and changed them over with full strength bloom with 1/4 grow formula nutes today as you can see the natural grow BBG is a full 12"s tall the lst /topped BBg is just hitting 5"s with four tops and the TD is 4"s just producing her 5th internode and i trimmed back the BBG clone today as well so she can go into flowering with just the main top not sure how this is going to work out but gonna hope for a monster top bud so there it is.If we're lucky Mac will have some pics to post today or tommorow for weekly camparison of hydro vs soil strains BBG/TD


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 14, 2011)

in the process of transplanting the rest into 3 gals right now,
will post pics once they are all transplanted and before i turn on the hps( so no puke orange glow lol)
pics soon!!!


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 14, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> in the process of transplanting the rest into 3 gals right now,
> will post pics once they are all transplanted and before i turn on the hps( so no puke orange glow lol)
> pics soon!!!


bring on the pics brother!!!!
gonna transplant my purple kush tonight. new home for the baby


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 14, 2011)

Lookin good here Bro', subbed & along for the ride


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 14, 2011)

PICTURE TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sorry some are before i took the veg light out but my roomie needed it for clones as u can see.
i tied the 4 that i transplanted on friday gunna wait till tommorrow after they get used to it to do the rest.

is it bad that i have the light so high? i have had heat problems in my closet before so im keepin the babies a bit far away till they are bigger, also heard this makes them stretch so since im LST'ing i dont think it will be a problem might just make the nodes try and stretch more. which is a good thing since once i flip i will lower the light as they get stronger.

pics!!



































my bbgum is putting out pink leaves!






























kinda a weird angle but its the c-13 bent over

























the retard ^^^^^^






whew lots of pics.. haha take that margins, i rape you!!!
babies are looking good gunna give them a nice feed tonight after i post.
hope y'all have a good valentines day, me and the girl are going for a record haha
peace and love yall 
~mcgyver


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 14, 2011)

also if anyone knows why all the c-13's leaves curl up at the edges?? its the only one that does it


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 14, 2011)

Hows it going over there? Day 3 here got everything I need 

About to hit my seedlings with 1/4 strength of some kelp/seaweed mix tomorrow to promote some root growth 

Also got a hortilux super HPS for flower 

Got the 250w MH about 6-8 inches from my seedlings

planning on finishing them in 3.5gal pots


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 14, 2011)

going great man very nicely movin along, given them a ph'd watering to 6.5 soon like u suggested.
good to hear u got the 250 that close my 1000w hps is about 5 feet from them and the temp is constant at 75, will probably lower it a lil later.
im finishing in 3 gal smart pots, i just figured didnt have enough of a veg time to make 5 gallons necessary.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 14, 2011)

very nice man 

Yeah man my temps are at like 72 at plant level after I added this clip on fan 

Also, got a hortilux super HPS 250w for flowering 

I'm giddy, watering with root 66 (kelp additive) tomorrow.. shes growing well  Ill post some pics when it gets a bit larger


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 15, 2011)

ya i think it maxed out at 79 at plant level but thats with the 1000w 5 feet from them... dayum.
would love to see them when they are bigger sadly all mine are gunna be small when flipped, thinking on the 23rd or so. they will be small but im not going for height as long as i get some good branching going on by then ill be happy, im shooting for an oz a plant hopefully. which would be 12 oz's plus i have a monster plant in my roomates room, gunna cop at least 2 zips if not 3. its less then 12 " high but its wider than the bucket and has about 30 tops. definately a nice little plant. but my roommate has trouble grasping the concept of taller is not always better. 

anyhoo watering right now then passing out for the night.
night yall
~mac


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 15, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> going great man very nicely movin along, given them a ph'd watering to 6.5 soon like u suggested.
> good to hear u got the 250 that close my 1000w hps is about 5 feet from them and the temp is constant at 75, will probably lower it a lil later.
> im finishing in 3 gal smart pots, i just figured didnt have enough of a veg time to make 5 gallons necessary.


 yea the 5gal is pretty deep , and no nifty handle like the 3gal


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 15, 2011)

exactly gotta love the handle its a life saver, i hated trying to move those 5 gal homer buckets. 
the only thing i do not like about these is they make watering a pain in the asssss. if water touches the sides it goes right through. so have to add water in small amounts.


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 15, 2011)

Sweet Pics Mac your babies are looking awesome gonna be lots of smokable porn pics soon Haha.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 15, 2011)

day 4..........


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 15, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> day 4..........


wait until the heavy growth phase starts in about 17days . Good job man hope you find a good mother


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 15, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> wait until the heavy growth phase starts in about 17days . Good job man hope you find a good mother



Dude I'm just excited for the 3rd true leaf set  i'm waiting in anticipation


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 15, 2011)

This day one and the next is exactly 30 days later!!!So sweet Mac say's she is on steroids LMAO all the way to bud heaven (i hope) anyway did a bud site count the unofficial result is 44 for the natural grow BBG and 26 for the topped and semi LST BBG and 12 for the TD this is of course only day 4 of flowering so we shall see Gotta say Mac i love the TD strain did some LST on her today so she could get a little more space from the monster BBG leaned her over this morning and she is already turned up again by 5:00 this afternoon a good sign she is healthy and growing fast will post a pic tommorow as it was to close to lights out for Pics tonight, so did a reservoir check today and it is official the girls are very thirsty plants drinking 1/2 gal of water a day this was the second measurement taken in 7 days to monitor their water usuage and this is awesome considering their size the Nat BBG is just over 12"s now and the other is at roughly 6"s and the TD is 5"s with 6 internodes developed with maybe a 7th growing ( not sure if these are pistil's or set of leaves). Cudo's again Mac on how nice your girls are looking glad to see you got past the PH or nute issue whichever it was anyway time to do some more research and brush up my horticulture chem have a good night all Later


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 15, 2011)

lookin awesome as always kid, and thanks they are all lookin pretty happy too. 

sounds like you will have some nice smoke as well kid, i just wasnt obsessed with size this time like i was last grow, now im prolly gunna have 12 or 11 depending on hom many males i get.
hopin for an oz each. give me some nice headstash for summer. but ya never know i might take this stuff into a local dispensary and see if they would like some. 

yours are lookin very nice on day 3 verde, i think i might be trying to keep the more sativa TD as it seems to be taking to lst better than the other. and all that anticipation is just killer haha.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 15, 2011)

just finished up lst'ing today and the babies look like they like it already the nodes are pushing out and up!


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 15, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> just finished up lst'ing today and the babies look like they like it already the nodes are pushing out and up!


TD seems to take lsting very well, transplanting too.



mcgyversmoke said:


> exactly gotta love the handle its a life saver, i hated trying to move those 5 gal homer buckets.
> the only thing i do not like about these is they make watering a pain in the asssss. if water touches the sides it goes right through. so have to add water in small amounts.


 Yea I'm getting used to the watering of the smart pot. I think I'll be buying a watering can instead of watering with the usual 32oz slurpee cup. I think I might call them again and ask why not put handles on it, would save me alot of stress if I continue to run a couple plants in 5gal.

Transplant shock seems to be non existing with the Smartpot, idk if it's because of the aeration or what but I'm happy. 3week veg from seed in a 2L pot and tp into the Smartpot seems like it'll work for me as a regular thing. prob a 2week veg with clones. I can't wait to cut some TD2 and APG1 clones in about 19days get those suckers going .

When will you be taking clones?


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 15, 2011)

probably like 2 weeks into flower so they take a while to root and have time for them. gunna give a few clones to my friends who grow and see who can keep it alive, the sativa pheno looks like its growing a bit faster, also already has some resin production. 
but if not no worries i got a seed left from my 5 pack. going to be growing mostly only from seed now as i like how nice and uniform they grow its not dependent on how the clone is cut. 

i nkow what you mean bout the transplanting my babies had no slowdown in growth when i transplanted actually the opposite they were thriving! lol and ya i think im gunna invest in one too.
pain in the ass to water lol.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 15, 2011)

All this sounds great 

Yeah I'm looking forward to the sativa pheno too.. looks like I have a few of those, and ONE indica pheno! nice little round leaves

But it is still early we will be seeing for sure within the next week


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 15, 2011)

FFUUUUUCCKKKKK!!!!!!!!
on two of the plants i 4 topped and tied down i guess i tied them too far down and broke them where the stem meets the branch.
so i un tied them and tied them so they are standing back normal hopefully they will heal themselves it was only on 3 tops, but def a mistake i wont make again i dont know how i didnt catch it before....
o well all i can do is smoke a blunt and hope for the best!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 15, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> FFUUUUUCCKKKKK!!!!!!!!
> on two of the plants i 4 topped and tied down i guess i tied them too far down and broke them where the stem meets the branch.
> so i un tied them and tied them so they are standing back normal hopefully they will heal themselves it was only on 3 tops, but def a mistake i wont make again i dont know how i didnt catch it before....
> o well all i can do is smoke a blunt and hope for the best!


ouch! yes! hold the broken pieces together, and it will heal! But that's a good deal of stress, be careful with them!

Only train at least an hour _after_ you water... this is the rule I came up with... When the branches are dry they want to snap... when they are all watered and wet they just want to bend around for me


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 15, 2011)

ya definately i lst'd today and watered last night but the soil dried out fast i think that may be due to the aero pots.
they are being held together tied the two tops together in the middle so they stand up.
i will def have to be more careful with those 2 then very glad it happened to my bagseeds not one of the strains i want lol, supposed to be a good strain... only 1 other person grows it besides me. and he grows outdoor.... like a 1000 plants in humboldt and this is apparently theonly strain he will grow


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 15, 2011)

watch out for hermies! no idea what stage your in btw  just saying


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 15, 2011)

haha not flowerin yet lol,
and hopefully no hermies they are going to be pampered plants!!!
i dont mind that they are gunna be small as long as they are dank lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 15, 2011)

Feel that.. im doing 4 in a 2x2x5 so they are probably also going to be on the smaller side

by like day 50 of flower im hoping for like a closet just full of nugs... like in How High 

like, 2 foot long colas baby, 8 fat ones!


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 15, 2011)

haha exactly what im lookin for is a little short see of cola's haha, my roomate is so neive... for my 12 plants he was like ya i bet u get a qp......wanted to smack him
he is a follower of bigger is better school, i was too until i vegged 6 weeks for huge plants and pulled less than 6 oz's.
now i just want that dank !!! i hate paying for my medicine !!! =P


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 15, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> haha exactly what im lookin for is a little short see of cola's haha, my roomate is so neive... for my 12 plants he was like ya i bet u get a qp......wanted to smack him
> he is a follower of bigger is better school, i was too until i vegged 6 weeks for huge plants and pulled less than 6 oz's.
> now i just want that dank !!! i hate paying for my medicine !!! =P


me and you are a lot of the same  

I don't get what you mean by you were pissed off? 12 plants is at _least _like a hp.. or 3/4 lb.. if not wayyy more... what did you veg for 6 weeks and pull less than a half?

 I did small before, to learn.. which was a great call. I previously did 2 bagseeds, under 252w CFL for flower.. had quite a few problems... pH issues, some crazy bugs, lack of light.. lack of ventilation..

Now I have that allll covered So we should be seeing some very good tangerine dream on this end for sure! As long as they don't hermie *knock on wood*.. I pulled like 38-45 g's off each plant.. not bad at all for 250w CFL in a smalllll box.

Now I have all this overhead space, and ventilation, and knowledge of all nutrients in relation to pH.. and capital 

I figure at .5g/w I'm looking for at least a qp.. I'm hoping for some big plants in these 3.5 gals.. like 3 footers at least.. so we could get as much as a h/p? Gotta have goals



pictured bagseed CFL grown herb... pretty good right? 






I want to see what kind of resin this hortilux super HPS packs on


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 15, 2011)

definately gotta have goals my goal is 10 plus dried

and i guess you would have to know my roommate ( no offense ment by the next comment and i have no problems with race this is the only way to describe him) a jew plain and simple.
all he thinks about is how he can make money, he doesnt grow as a hobby like we do its all money for him, and only his way of looking at stuff is right.
i basically did his whole veg for him and his plants would look no where near as good if it wasnt for me. yet he thinks he can talk shit on my stuff.... s'all good tho i took the biggest plant in his room for me. looks like a 3 zip plant of some super fire norcal only strain. 

and the ones i had last time are still in my sig but it was White widow ( horrible plant look at the journal and u can see) didnt even bother weighing or really trimming just made BHO out of it cuz i didnt wanna smoke it. had 2 bubba kush's both only copped about and oz each even tho they were almost 5 ft tall. then a cheese plant which was super dank but very stringy spindly plant less than an oz of it. then a gt (norcal only strain) a lil less than an oz. lemon kush was a lil over an oz and blue lights only had half oz.
not a good harvest but it was all dank. 

that looks like some mighty tasty bud there! cfl bud in my opinion is actually usually alot more potent, the only cfl grown bud i had was amazing so i have no probs with CFL's.
actually since the T5 i was using is my roomies. next grow im just gunna fix a bunch of y sockets to a board and put a mix of spectrum cfls for veg. next time

i could def see you getting a half p if you got more of your cfl bagseed in a box then i did with a 1000w and giant plants. 
i have faith in you.....
o and ya we are very much alike i also like to spend alot of my money on glass pieces, something about glass just calls to me haha.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 15, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> definately gotta have goals my goal is 10 plus dried
> 
> and i guess you would have to know my roommate ( no offense ment by the next comment and i have no problems with race this is the only way to describe him) a jew plain and simple.
> all he thinks about is how he can make money, he doesnt grow as a hobby like we do its all money for him, and only his way of looking at stuff is right.
> ...


I was cracking up at the jew thing  


Yeah i could see how that would happen. & the people who don't grow it, don't get it.. they think they do  but they don't... thats why I keep to myself, and thats why RIU is so awesome 

Yeah it was okay bud but it hermied! I didn't even notice til like 50 days in! I was like shittttt... Still not really sure how it happened, but it was still on par with the sensi bud around here! If not better than.

the hps i got is like 32,000 lumens 


Interesting you mention my glass by the way  I'm actually taking jack herer bubble hash rips out of it right now with my herb iron 

I'm really excited about the HPS though, and the MH as it penetrates! That's something CFLS don't do! So growth was focused on what was _in_ the light. I'm going to love having really nice growth 6 inches into the canopy! Also, just that resin ahhhhh





Anyway, day 5 tomorrow.. the phenotypes are pretty prominent already! check these out:

Indica pheno






Wayyy sativa pheno! look at that!






The most healthy vibrant, looks very hybrid but sativa dom. This guy germed less than 24 hours, he's labeled #1.







old shit setup






day 75 of this guy


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 16, 2011)

damn that looks amazing man looks better than my huge plants haha..... but i was unaware of topping and LST that grow from now on should be much nicer.

as for the resin content i think LED comes in number one for resin production. had some LED blueberry and was some of the best ive ever had, and even after cure just so sticky to the touch.
then HPS then CFL so you will see some very nice resin heads. i gotta say my last grow was from clone and 2 of them had some hermies but one was just because i left it on the plant too long. 

haha ya he totally is lol, i feel kinda bad but i mean i say it to his face and he doesnt get offended he just laughs and says " ya well what are ya gunna do haha"
ya they definately do not know like we do, the enlightened ones.... also think that has something to do with all the psychadelics i dabble in. gotta love that mind expansion...
being able to sit outside stare at the stars and not just hink about how small we are. but understand that we are but a drop of water in the vast ocean of the universe, just trying to cling to the humanity we think we have because we think we are special, but really we are just a cosmic fluke, and whos to say how many other flukes there are out there.

yea im not sure what it is about glass i think its because im also a very artistic person so i look at it as an art form and a way of self expression. i really wanna find out how to get one of fdd's pieces they look awesome and i just love that bowl piece with the smiling sun i think it was. looks awesome!

your little babies are looking great i cant believe yours popped in 24 hrs mine took almost 5 days haha. gotta love those sativa pheno's they take to LST so much better than indica doms ( sadly what i have most of) i only have 2 sativa doms the c-13 which is supposed to be like 90/10 or 80/20 taking amazing to lst already the nodes are shooting for the light, same with the one TD sativa pheno already sprouting node growth hardcore and i just tied them down earlier lol. 

and i gotta say i envy you soooo much right now had to take a week break from smoking to let my lungs recover since i been smoking probably about 2-3g's a day everyday for the past like year since like august. so needed a break when i started coughin up brown shit. and all i can think about is burning lol. and being on this forum and working with the babies isnt helping that at all.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 16, 2011)

LOL my throat has been hurting since last friday

i came to this party with an eighth of jack herer/mr nice guy, smoked it _all_.. like a fat blunt and like 10-12 joints... aired out & got woken up by the sherrif in the morning  he said he could smell the 'dope' before he walked through the door..  that place was hazy about 5 hours before he showed up.. could barely see across the room

still smoking the hash though


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 16, 2011)

lucky guy ya i think i need to just cut down limit to like a g a day and i will be good, also way too expensive of a hobby haha. 
wish i had some hash man, just need my night time bowl, think i might try and get a nail hit of oil off my roomie lol.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 16, 2011)

Some of the first hash in a while to come around here... 65 an eighth for jack herer bubble


anyway just watered the tangerines with plain pH balanced water.. balanced to 6.3... going to move up to 6.4-6.5 within the next week or two here though.. 6.3 borderlines on too low

They are working on their second set of [true] leaves now... still not terribly strong plants, but they are getting there


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 16, 2011)

wow!! Verde, PH is realy that high for soil I keep mine right at 6 or 5.8 in the hydroanything higher than 6.2 the girls show droopy leaves right away and start to deform but anyway here are some pics from today sorry bout the lines the new HPS messes with the EVO cam
when i was doing guerilla grows i kept the soil PH at 6.2 sometimes as low as 5.5 because it would raise in 12 hours back to 6 you should research the chem of your nutes and check the water drainage PH just a thought for ya anyway as you guys can see the TD is showing very sativa dominant leaves and is very responsive to lst she was just leaned over yesterday morning and was upright by afternoon. The steroid monster which is getting hard to get pics of has officially shown flowering pistil around the top internode are definitely growing about 1" long today as to the barely an 1/8" throughout the veg phase,and finally got a decent picture of the UB 4 top BBG she is kinda doing her own LST now getting around her sister.Well i am definitely sold on the hydro at the moment i am going to have to do a taste comparison to see if soil or hydro has the better tasting smoke,just cant argue with the ease and results of the hydro system i think i just might do an old aztec guerilla hydro as an experiment with some TD clones well hope you all have great day chat at ya later enjoy the pics will plan on sat for weekly review pics Mac hope to have new Diamond diffusion foil and the clone machine on friday Later All


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 16, 2011)

Looking good, which ones are tangerine dream? Labels in the pics would be sweet 

I'm really really stoned, but it looks like your running hydro.

Hydro and soil have different ph's... from what I recall hydro's best pH for cannabis is like 5.8 or up to 6 or something... Soil is like 6.3-6.8 or up to 7... really some strains can really enjoy slightly higher, or slightly lower than normal pH's.


If you looked at the scale I posted... more seedling/veg nutrients are available at the lower end of the scale... when you move up to like 6.6-6.8 you notice that more flowering nutrients become available.. I'm pretty sure this is the reasoning for changing your pH and increasing it with the plants current stage... I'm receiving a little help from a friend here and there, he recommended I pH at 6.3 for seedling, go up to 6.5 for veg, and after about 5 weeks flower do 6.8.. hes doing soil too and his buds look _great_ so I'm taking his advice, with that reasoning..


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 16, 2011)

sounds good Verde i would follow his advice to if it has results like i said i am still learning the indoor trade to lol i did have Labels on the plants but they kinda got covered over with foilage the 2 smallest are the TD first 2 pics


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 16, 2011)

You can check out my whole op and timeline just use the link in my signature i try to keep it updated pretty current


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 16, 2011)

This is what he did with super lemon haze! (goldenganja13)







He actually helped me a lot with my first grow, now with real lights and ventilation I'm ready to see if I can get something similar 



Good looking plants by the way.. stout and green


So far I'm loving all the tangerine dream leaves... they are sharp and pointy, yet smooth and tropical looking 

With all the phenotypes I've got I'm interested to see what happens with them... so far I don't think i've found anyone else with as many going  most people i'm following have one or two or three


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 16, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> This is what he did with super lemon haze! (goldenganja13)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man that super lemon haze by your friend is very impressive! Im sure youre gonna produce some dank mann


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 16, 2011)

it should get realll interesting in a few months.. everyone should be harvesting within a month of eachother


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah this is way more exciting than guerilla grows and the harvesting is gonna be very interesting ill agree i will have to modify my grow room some for the next run as my natural grow BBG is taking up 2.25cf of space and just starting to flower. i hope she doesnt spread out to much more and stretches upward. i really didnt plan out the spacing issue very well but this being my first indoor grow it will be better next time lol


----------



## medimaker (Feb 16, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> FFUUUUUCCKKKKK!!!!!!!!
> on two of the plants i 4 topped and tied down i guess i tied them too far down and broke them where the stem meets the branch.
> so i un tied them and tied them so they are standing back normal hopefully they will heal themselves it was only on 3 tops, but def a mistake i wont make again i dont know how i didnt catch it before....
> o well all i can do is smoke a blunt and hope for the best!





mcgyversmoke said:


> ya definately i lst'd today and watered last night but the soil dried out fast i think that may be due to the aero pots.
> they are being held together tied the two tops together in the middle so they stand up.
> i will def have to be more careful with those 2 then very glad it happened to my bagseeds not one of the strains i want lol, supposed to be a good strain... only 1 other person grows it besides me. and he grows outdoor.... like a 1000 plants in humboldt and this is apparently theonly strain he will grow


Dont sweat it dude, just a little slow down for a few days. 2 weeks ago I split the stem down the middle on a tangerine dream that I was tying down after topping it 2 weeks prior. It was stunted for a few days but now the center is wide open for light....bonus. But it also takes up a lot more space....bogus lol

When bad $hit like that happens I back off my nutes to quarter strength and add B1 for anti-stress. As they respond I increase food- seems to work.
If you have these accidents in flower or any real stress you can cut your yield in half. No joke. The pots you have will wick moisture from inside the pot- out. You will have to add moisture more often to maintain proper growing conditions below the soil. 

My tangerine dreams are 8 days in flower today. Stretching like crazy except for one of them, she's filling out more.

I think your well on your way to an impressive harvest. Keep it up!!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 16, 2011)

tangerine dream in flower? Dude I need to see this lol pics please

I haven't seen any tangerine dream in flower, I've looked all over no one is there yet really  except you I guess.. when did you start them?


----------



## medimaker (Feb 16, 2011)

Germinated on the 29th of December, veg'd about a month under 600w mh.
Now they live under 2000w of HPS in 5gal buckets. I only have 4- one didn't pop.

Fast growers

Some day I'll get around to starting a journal


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 16, 2011)

glad to see everyone is being friendly =P !!
Damn verde thats all i gotta say that looks like some ridiculous dankity!! i would take his advice too haha.
ya i should harvest about 2 weeks after kid does im guessing for the bbgum at least. i cant wait to see how interesting this gets in 2 months.

kid-
those plants are looking great, our TD's are about the same size but i got about a week left of veg. the sativa one is taking to LST much better than the indica pheno.
that steroid monster looks like its just completely taking over the other bbgum, i hope for your ake it grows up not out!
the 4 top bbgum looks great just like mine. 

medimaker- ya they look like they will recover hopefully but i think i broke all the way through the water vein tho, the 3 tops that were ripped are hardcore sagging, like that one top hadnt gotten water in a few days, i hope that it can fix itself. space not really an issue right now for me. my closet is 8'x3 1/2 'x 9' so i will have space for them especially since they are in 3gals.
i will def make sure there are no accidents once i flip the lights to 12/12. i hope i get a good harvest! im just glad i have the monster plant in my roomates room. should get at least 2-3 zips plus whatever i get off the little girls, hopefully a very nice harvest, now i just gotta hope my 5 reg seeds come out female or at least the 2 cq's i reallly want those to be dank.

watering again today with ph'd water gunnna try for about 6.3 or so, but im getting one of those big ass 5 gal jugs from safeway. supposed to be really good water i heard. 
would love to see those girls in flower!!!! pics please !!!

hope everyone is good and having a great day!
peace all 
~mac


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 16, 2011)

dude my leaves are looking weiiiird... will post pics later tonight to this thread

 definitely 2 indicas 2 sativas now


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 16, 2011)

just found a hole in one of my leaves looks like it was getting eaten. but there is no sign of bugs at all as far as i can see, and its only on one plant.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 16, 2011)

LOL maybe weird growth?

My one is getting really weird twisty lanky growth.. we will see how this displays itself in the fan leafs


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 16, 2011)

hope its ok lol, my retard TD has some weird growth too, and the sativa's leaves are starting to get like thinner.
weird but i think TD may not be a very stable plant. lol
darn you Barneys!!!!!!! o well as long as its dank smoke i dont care!!!


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 16, 2011)

o and verde how do i go about getting an fdd2blk piece?
really want oneeee!!!


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 17, 2011)

well guys there it is the first official pic of a budding porn star its the best pic i could get today is day 6 so i am only 2 days behind Medimaker in flowering, the TD is also showing her first flower on top very orangish white will post pic on saturday just so it can get a little bigger and hopefully confirm that it is an actual flower and not just another set of leaves,I have been checking it out with the mag glass and 95% sure its bud .Mac on that hole in the leaf is it by chance on a BBG that was topped? mine did the same thing looked just like a bug had a nice meal but i researched it a bit and found that this will happen occasionally when topping from the additional hormones being redistributed.but on the safe side i also did a thorough check for any bugs and found none except for the asian ladybugs i leave alone as they are predator bugs and havent done any damage other than keep my girls clean of dust or occasional pieces of hair/lint that gets in.


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 17, 2011)

Plus they are kinda cool to watch stoned with the magnifying glass as they wander about the leaves looking for pest bugs to eat,free housekeeping cant beat it lol. well everyone thats bout it for todays news tommorow should be a good day new stuff coming in on fedex always good to get new stuff especially the clone machine cant wait to try that out and hopefully get myself set up for perpetual harvesting on account of i hate to go without smoke and really hate paying for it when i can grow it myself although i never do anything illegal right. Later All have a great day


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 17, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> hope its ok lol, my retard TD has some weird growth too, and the sativa's leaves are starting to get like thinner.
> weird but i think TD may not be a very stable plant. lol
> darn you Barneys!!!!!!! o well as long as its dank smoke i dont care!!!


LOL retard, that's an excellent way to describe the growth... though I have had some REALLY weird plants that turned out to be extremely vigorous in flower..

I feel you on the thinner sativa leaves, its like they curl in towards the bottom.. at least for now

My tangerine dream actually had a bit of an _amazing_ smell on it! At only 5 days i had rubbed the leaf and this planty danky cream soda/sweet smell was on my fingers for a few minutes... I was like a kid that just fingered his girlfriend for the first time *SNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIF* *snif* *SNIIIIIIIIIIIIIF* ohhh yeah 



mcgyversmoke said:


> o and verde how do i go about getting an fdd2blk piece?
> really want oneeee!!!


He has a thread now, called 'blowin glass on my new mirage winter' something or other... look on Toke N Talk within the first few pages. He usually updates that with whats currently available and you just hit him up to buy it.. he has a website too but I think he does better deals to RIU members in person.. so just pm him or find his thread



kidgraphix said:


> View attachment 1446315well guys there it is the first official pic of a budding porn star its the best pic i could get today is day 6 so i am only 2 days behind Medimaker in flowering, the TD is also showing her first flower on top very orangish white will post pic on saturday just so it can get a little bigger and hopefully confirm that it is an actual flower and not just another set of leaves,I have been checking it out with the mag glass and 95% sure its bud .Mac on that hole in the leaf is it by chance on a BBG that was topped? mine did the same thing looked just like a bug had a nice meal but i researched it a bit and found that this will happen occasionally when topping from the additional hormones being redistributed.but on the safe side i also did a thorough check for any bugs and found none except for the asian ladybugs i leave alone as they are predator bugs and havent done any damage other than keep my girls clean of dust or occasional pieces of hair/lint that gets in.





kidgraphix said:


> Plus they are kinda cool to watch stoned with the magnifying glass as they wander about the leaves looking for pest bugs to eat,free housekeeping cant beat it lol. well everyone thats bout it for todays news tommorow should be a good day new stuff coming in on fedex always good to get new stuff especially the clone machine cant wait to try that out and hopefully get myself set up for perpetual harvesting on account of i hate to go without smoke and really hate paying for it when i can grow it myself although i never do anything illegal right. Later All have a great day


Hell yeah man thanks for the update! Day 6 flower is really if you just flipped the switch to 12/12 but hey maybe your having better success than most... I usually see females around day 7-10.. and males day 12+


How is that recipe for success nute kit working for you?

Ill post pics when this gets bumped again, I'm seeing some definate progress.. The first true set of leaves are getting pretty big, and the second set of true leaves is just starting.. exciting


----------



## Benelli (Feb 17, 2011)

I have been reading this journal from the start and is making me itch for my TD to get here. Passed through sorting facility in NY on Sunday 2/14 so should be here ANY TIME! I am in my 4th grow now with 1 bag seed sativa that is almost 4' in the 9th day of flower...IT IS SEXY to say the least...have a nice clone of it vegging. Also have 1 milky way in flowering as well with 4 beautiful clones vegging...great grow and great thread +rep


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 17, 2011)

Benelli said:


> I have been reading this journal from the start and is making me itch for my TD to get here. Passed through sorting facility in NY on Sunday 2/14 so should be here ANY TIME! I am in my 4th grow now with 1 bag seed sativa that is almost 4' in the 9th day of flower...IT IS SEXY to say the least...have a nice clone of it vegging. Also have 1 milky way in flowering as well with 4 beautiful clones vegging...great grow and great thread +rep


 you should post a link to ur grow in ur sig.
or are u not journaling it... ?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 17, 2011)

Those were some quick replies lols.

just about 3 hours ago they started their 6th day... really starting to kick into growth mode! Probably getting some decent roots going now..

Here is the weird sativa... mentioned before..






Here is my prime plant... germed in 20 hours, first one through the soil [Bottom right] Looking nice and perky.. very tropical look to the first set of leaves, i LOVE tropical 






Here is the lot of them, indica phenos on the left... sativa phenos on the right


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 17, 2011)

oooo hot damn its getting exciting !!! i got like 5 more days or so till flip so ill be a lil behind but ill be harvesting alot of them at diff times, like obviouly the bbgum first hopefully with its supposed 50 day flower, and on the opposite side got c-13 supposed to be 9-11 weeks damn! lol

i know how you feel kid i smoked through all my last harvest already now i have to buy it and it suxxx, especially since im mad broke.
and agreed on the lady bugs they are awesome but mine were retarded and kept flying in the vent hole on my light and die lol
never heard about the hormone thing but that makes sense its on my topped power skunk, so that might be it but im settin off a lil bug bomb just to make sure
gunna also get some pest-off some all natural pest repellent.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 17, 2011)

o and verde i figured out that my retard td is a sativa pheno too i think, growing pretty quick now that its getting bigger and its bushing out real well for such a tiny plant, im gunna leave it in the red cup all through this and enter it in the party cup grow contest lol.
yours are looking nice and healthy i see what you mean by it bending, that weird that it didnt go straight up more like a dr. seuss start to it haha.
and ill hit fdd up bout that sometime. 
has he ever made any tubes? id love an fdd tube lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 17, 2011)

he made one.. i laughed so hard at the ladybug thing...

but yeah i dont think he sold it



I'm not sure if I'm going to transplant from party cup to medium pot THEN to 3.5gal... or if im going to plant from party cup straight to 3.5gal...... what do you think? I think it's just kind of senseless transplanting to do 3 if I plan on turning them onto 12/12 when they're small :\



Also are you growing the bubblegum, and c13 hybrid seeds you got free with your tangerine dreams? I couldn't find any info on it it would be interesting to see that  i got those seeds too but I'm not growing them yet... not sure if I will though :\


----------



## medimaker (Feb 17, 2011)

I transplant from party cups to 5gal pots, but I also let them veg in the cups for a couple weeks. So by the time I'm transplanting the ladies are begging for more space anyway.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 17, 2011)

ya i let them start getting roots almost coming out my drainage holes in the party cups , then straight into their final pot.
maybe i can fanegle him to make me one...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 17, 2011)

Hmm yeah then Ill probably veg it a bit then go straight to the 3.5 gal...

Of course letting them get a nice rootball


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 17, 2011)

sounds like a good plan my man.
i pm'ed fdd so hopefully he responds
would love to have one of his bubblers or like a little tube.

it looks like the plant that only had one of the tops seperate is getting better but i have a sneaking suspicion that the one with both the tops severed is gunna lose her heads. both the heads are starting to like shrivel up almost im gunna give it another day or 2 before i deem it a loss. and behead her the rest of the way.
all the other plants are loving the 1000w tho and reaching for it nicely, i realizd i have basically all indica doms except maybe 2 or 3, and the sativa doms seem to be growing faster and responding better to the LST.

probably gunna try for mostly sativa strains next grow
hmmm ok got bored and i think i have come up with what my next order from the tude is gunna be. 
1 pack- subcools plushberry
pick and mix 1 or 2 fem super lemon haze
1 sharksbreath DNA
1 lemon skunk DNA
1 soma lavender
2 barneys farm blue cheese
and maybe some more if i think of them or anything good gets out there


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 17, 2011)

I feel you on the Plush Berry.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 17, 2011)

it just looks so gosh darn tasty and if these CQ's turn out good subcool def has my business!!


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 17, 2011)

blue cheese. 
mmm


----------



## medimaker (Feb 17, 2011)

The plush berry already went on sale and I missed it.

I've grown both super lemon haze and blue cheese. I will always recommend SLH and I had some great phenos but flowered them all. I was very impressed with its yield too. I still have 5 seeds from a 10 pack I got at the cup 2 years ago.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 17, 2011)

ya im gunna order right as soon as they are back in stock and just hold on to them till next time.
how was the blue cheese?
ya im looking to get some strains with some height to them so they take to LST well and grow quick cuz my lst'd indicas are very slow compared to the sativa TD and the cheese quakes.


----------



## georgiagreenthumb (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful man! Pure beautiful!


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 17, 2011)

thanks georgia! the babies are comin along quite nicely, gunna start 12/12 in a week cant wait!!


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 17, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> thanks georgia! the babies are comin along quite nicely, gunna start 12/12 in a week cant wait!!


thats so excitingg
im flippin some of my ladies from vegg to flower on the 20th.
yes! and the blue cheese was delicious.. uk blue cheese is impressive.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 18, 2011)

i know thats all i want the blue cheese for is taste lol
cheese is one of my favorites so i will always have at least 1 cheese plant in my garden


----------



## medimaker (Feb 18, 2011)

The blue cheese was fantastic of course but it stinks in flower. I mean really stinks. 
I've still got some in mason jars curing since October. 

Very sticky and tric covered buds. Look like they have been rolled around in sugar. I gave mine a proper flush and cure but still find it a bit harsh.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 18, 2011)

LOL i love the cheese... I don't know about smelling that plant allll day in flower though 


Next grow I have decided on Blueberry, and GreenHouse: Super Lemon Haze

If 4 tangerine dreams do well this run then I will do two of each of the above


I haven't really decided on whos blueberry to get though... I LOVE that strain, amazing sex weed for sure. Life enhancer.


A few hours to lights on, I can't remember if i'm adding root66 today  i gotta go figure it out


edit:



Sr. Verde said:


> I'm giddy, watering with root 66 (kelp additive) tomorrow.. shes growing well  Ill post some pics when it gets a bit larger


LOL yeah so more root66 today... I haven't checked but the second true set should be pretty developed right now... on the edge of vegg!




I like talking to you guys.. Talking about what were growing next when were just barely getting into our current one 

I haven't told anyone really... so this is all the shit I think about in my free time  glad I have some like-minded fellows to converse with


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah Verde i know what you mean I havent told a single person either and this is the only place i get to talk about it.It is a great site and i probably woulndt be doin as good if this wasnt available as a resource.I thank my Mj Karma for getting me in touch with you guys everyday I know it sounds kinda sappy but a firm believer if you do good things good things happen and best not to mess with it. Anyway got some new pics today i am pretty stoked although the TD is on the small side she is looking like a strong plant bit on the unstable side maybe as far as germ goes but once they get started they go fast in the hydro.I am pretty well sold on the TechnaFlora nutes the starter kit is a great deal and following the mix recipe i havent had any issues other than PH levels which is simple enough to correct the main cause of raising PH i determined to be aeration so i got rid of the airstone and airpump went with a natural 6" drop on the overflow return and it works perfect for aeration and the PH stays pretty stable now and the only change now is from the plants using nutes and water so it all good and i think I am gonna trust TechnaFlora and keep my ph the same as the recipe recommends the same for flower as veg(its not broke or malfunctioning not fixin it) well here are todays pics will label and organize them today got a bic lighter in the pic for reference on the monster haha.
View attachment 1448267View attachment 1448269these 2 are the TD profile pic and top pic of her first bud and it does smell slighty tangerinish already went and bought some tangerines for comparison lol and i be damned the smell is very close kinda like if you were to put tangerine peels in a sack of dank northern lights

ok this next set is all the monster which i had to reign in a bit she was spreading out to much did a bit of lst tech to get her to grow up and not out well the first is pic of her top bud and the next three are her main stem threw the lighter in there for a size comparison her base is easily as big round as my thumb.
View attachment 1448261View attachment 1448265View attachment 1448271View attachment 1448276 
these last two are overall size pics which she has hit 15" as of this morning she has accelerated in growth to bout 1 1/2" every 24hrs
View attachment 1448263View attachment 1448273


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 18, 2011)

Kid don't worry about changing your pH. I mentioned altering mine, but I'm in soil. You should be around 5.8 like allll the time I think, I never had to _really_ learn or research hydro... thats just what I know

I would imagine the ranges that the nutrients are taken up, are different in Hydro than in Soil. So where I may gain benefit, you may not..

By all means keep your shit where it's at 


Lights just turned on.. balancing and watering now.. working on a nice second set today, hoping they take off soon and don't stay unstable 


Feel you on the karma though... I just keep living life as I do, and it serves me well, I don't question & I get what I need to get by


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 18, 2011)

Sweet Fed ex just puled in the driveway Latr guys!!!!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 18, 2011)

I couldn't see any of those attachments 


This is about an hour into lights on... they're just starting day 7... they're taking off now I can tell.. some real photosynthesis is starting 

Just watered with 2.5m/L root66 / L of water... balanced at 6.4 - thinking I'm going to keep it at 6.4 until some serious vegging then 6.5 





kidgrafix... this is what I meant by just bending over time.... later in they day, they will try to straighten out and go for the sun, then you bend again  and eventually they just keep that shape... but you don't even need to pinch when they are this small.. no stress really, and just makes your height more efficient






Look at the sativas go... #1 up front, still doing really good, starting to reach up the tips of her leaves for that delicious 250w  She loves it.







And you can smell the beginning of the plant just by rubbing that leaf and ooh man does it smell good.


.



What do you guys think for just starting day 7?


----------



## medimaker (Feb 18, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> kidgrafix... this is what I meant by just bending over time.... later in they day, they will try to straighten out and go for the sun, then you bend again  and eventually they just keep that shape... but you don't even need to pinch when they are this small.. no stress really, and just makes your height more efficient


Interesting.
I may give that a try sometime


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 18, 2011)

medimaker said:


> Interesting.
> I may give that a try sometime


Just follow along ill point out the ones I train on a little... I plan on getting low little bushes in vegg, then bringing the tops up for flower and just having a small forest in there


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 19, 2011)

ok guys not sure what happened yesterday (anyone else have issues logging on yesterday? site was down for like 10 hours) but here are the pics again 

these are the TD

these are of the BBG (just the monster)


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 19, 2011)

well lights are gonna come on here in sec be back on later after i get the chores done lol yeah those babies are looking very nice Verde.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Feb 19, 2011)

verde---


looks like youre watering too much. The one that is bent over look like its suffering from damp-off. that one will prob die, unless your put on some roots excel or something similar. water less...most people kill their seedlings by overwatering.


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 19, 2011)

RIU needs to NOT shut down for entire days.. lol
the babies look cute verde


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 19, 2011)

Snafu1236 said:


> verde---
> 
> 
> looks like youre watering too much. The one that is bent over look like its suffering from damp-off. that one will prob die, unless your put on some roots excel or something similar. water less...most people kill their seedlings by overwatering.


 no it's good man

I'm purposefully bending them down, so they go back up towards the light, and grow out bushier, I just keep doing this throughout my grow to train them

I let the soil dry out a bit before I water.. soil is 80% FFOF 20% perlite


not my first grow


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 19, 2011)

lol verde knows whats up....
question
im using straight FFOF, wondering if the use of perlite makes the medium less hot?
or what are your reasonings?
thanks man


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 19, 2011)

Teyo Green said:


> lol verde knows whats up....
> question
> im using straight FFOF, wondering if the use of perlite makes the medium less hot?
> or what are your reasonings?
> thanks man


 It does for me but i dont really add much more perlite as FFOF has started to add more perlite than usual. Vermiculite and peat moss is what I use to "cut" with the FFOF as some would say to use with seedlings.


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 19, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> It does for me but i dont really add much more perlite as FFOF has started to add more perlite than usual. Vermiculite and peat moss is what I use to "cut" with the FFOF as some would say to use with seedlings.


good shit bro! since im just going to be working with clones for the most part, not trippin 
rep +


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah I used the perlite to make a little less hot of a medium.. I've grown in straight FFOF with seedlings before, and it didn't kill them though... I just figured adding a little fluff to the soil would be nicer for fragile seedlings looking to grow some nice roots.. I also heard the tangerine dream is real nute sensitive so this was also my reasoning... It's cheaper than buying a bag of fox farms light warrior 

About 4 hours into day 8 over here.. They look a little drooped out because I watered about 20 minutes before pic....




















Damnit I want a thick stem and some chunky fan leaves going so I can start hitting the plants with a direct fan  ... they are too small to have wind on them yet I think 


Exciting that it's working on the leaf now... i feel like there is some major root growth going on down below, and thats slowing down the leaf growth... I feel like they are going to bounce back and start hauling ass with the leaves soon.


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 19, 2011)

cool 
soil is damn expensive.. might be the deciding factor on me going hydro
just love that soil taste though, cant wait to do my own comparisons!
lol the ladies are lookin tipsy after theyre drink
i hear you about the stems and fan leaves lol, patience brotha
dont take the training wheels off to early kinda thing


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 19, 2011)

Teyo Green said:


> dont take the training wheels off to early kinda thing


Exactly 

Yeah I'll be letting the soil get nice and dry til they get real perky again then BAM hitem with the water


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea I feel Like its pretty sensitive from the start but eases into it, I'll know for sure come flower time.
Here's what mines are looking like at Verde on day 27. prob around 29-36 more days of veg. all depending bro.
[video=youtube;-EfcknbB1Sk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EfcknbB1Sk[/video]


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 19, 2011)

High Teyo glad to see i wasnt the only on blackout with RIU,Hey Verde they are looking great dont sweat the leaves those first couple sets take a minute once they get established though you will notice the difference when they can photosynth and help with above soil growth.On the fan you can use a light breeze just enough to ruffle the leaves a bit it will help strengthen the stem from the movement i have to do this in hydro because of the lack of soil as an anchor.but yeah any air movement you can provide is good.One thing i try to remember is that if they were growing wild they grow just fine on their own even with all these enviromental factors.The seedlings really arent as sensitive as everyone makes them out to be common sense and its all good anyway did you get to see the pics from yesterday, some awesome growth today the buds are looking nice and filling in nicely hope to see more of Macs Babies this week Later All


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 19, 2011)

shits looking awesome guys, cant wait to see what pheno's you got verde those look like some mad sativa leaves!!
pain in the ass that riu was down but its all good everything needs maintenance, i liked the be back in 20 minutes up all day though haha.

yes im pretty sure the TD's are going to be quite a sensitive strain as its the only one that got burned in the beginning by my soil mixture.
i never have a fan on them till they are bigger besides, my room is pretty much airtight and i have one big fan on pulling air out and the door opened slightly as a pasive vent, i know it has good airmoving because if i close the door more than halfway it actually sucks the door shut haha. and gives the babies a nice breeze .

well i decided to just rip off the 3 dead tops i broke and now they are looking good again, will post some pics up after i water! and i gotta say blueberry gum does not take so well to lst.
the nodes wont push up they just like fluff out right at the node its weird. 

anyway pics soon!!
and to anyone who hasnt seen it go watch "Enter the Void" by gaspar noe
and anyone who has seen it, watch it again tripping face.
i did last night and it was the most ridiculous movie ever!!! not to mention all the crazy shit happening made me trip more.
at the peak it was strobing and different colors and the room started melting.... not the movie room, my room!!! 

peace out yall!!
~mac


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 19, 2011)

Will you be running Blueberry gum again?


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 19, 2011)

if the end product is incredibly dank then yes, but otherwise no i don't think its what im looking for in a plant besides the uber short flower time.
if someone like my cheesequakes or anyone else turns male im going to keep them alive for breeding and possibly cross it with the bbgum to try and keep the shorter flower but add some sativaness to it so its responds better to LSt.


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 19, 2011)

shit man, remind me... how short is "short" for flowering time on the bbgum???


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 19, 2011)

49-56days or so. they dont really say. they say 50days outdoors. I'll be going 10weeks on mines :'[


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 19, 2011)

wow. that is short eh
why so long mane?


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 19, 2011)

Teyo Green said:


> wow. that is short eh
> why so long mane?


don't know about to be on day 56 come Monday bro and it just doesn't look done. Trich and ripeness wise. Smells awesome though, oldschool bubble gum and those sodapop candies just cant remember the flavor/name. I tossed the clones I had of her. shouldnt have


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 19, 2011)

ya its says 50 days on the tude. maybe you got a pheno that takes a lil longer will be interesting to see if mine take that long or kids. 
any idea on the tangerine flower time? i cant remember for the life of me what it is.

and i think i just saw the beginning of a mite peoples so im bombing my room, plants and all.
then using some stuff i just picked up at the hydro store the guy said its basically just water that has been chemically altered to kill mites.
bout it just to see if it actually works or the hydro componies think we are retarded.


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 19, 2011)

supposed to be 70days. I'll let some colas go for 75-77 days to see if it improves.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 19, 2011)

70 isnt tooo bad hopefully the indica pheno will finish a lil quicker


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 19, 2011)

> anyway pics soon!!
> and to anyone who hasnt seen it go watch "Enter the Void" by gaspar noe
> and anyone who has seen it, watch it again tripping face.
> i did last night and it was the most ridiculous movie ever!!! not to mention all the crazy shit happening made me trip more.
> ...


Yeah man I have that movie on blu ray  watched it on a few needlepoints as well as just baked... great movie


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 19, 2011)

ya i was trippin BALLLLSSS!!! lol
then i watched fear and loathing also ridiculous lol, i could see the bats!!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 19, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> ya i was trippin BALLLLSSS!!! lol
> then i watched fear and loathing also ridiculous lol, i could see the bats!!


Check out Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World


I've watched this on dose..... maybe 4 times


Once I saw it on 4 white fluffs... the movie is really color oriented and trippy in a fun way.. it's shot like a comic book. the colors are placed there on purpose, so when you trip balls on the colors, it all melts _into _the set... and certain colors _drip_ off peoples hair 





just trust me on this get it on blu ray if you have it  ill watch that movie every time I dose it's got mad replay value


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 20, 2011)

Mac let me know if I'm posting your thread too much. I just figure its relevant



kidgraphix said:


> High Teyo glad to see i wasnt the only on blackout with RIU,Hey Verde they are looking great dont sweat the leaves those first couple sets take a minute once they get established though you will notice the difference when they can photosynth and help with above soil growth.On the fan you can use a light breeze just enough to ruffle the leaves a bit it will help strengthen the stem from the movement i have to do this in hydro because of the lack of soil as an anchor.but yeah any air movement you can provide is good.One thing i try to remember is that if they were growing wild they grow just fine on their own even with all these enviromental factors.The seedlings really arent as sensitive as everyone makes them out to be common sense and its all good anyway did you get to see the pics from yesterday, some awesome growth today the buds are looking nice and filling in nicely hope to see more of Macs Babies this week Later All


Thanks for the kind words... I got a 6 inch clip on fan running air between the light and plants.. makes them twitch rather than dance a bit.. im waiting for a nice main stem and some fan leaves before I hit the canopy directly... All of this to keep temps down & strengthen plant/roots


.


.



.



Updates... Day 9... Just starting fan leaves... ohhh yeah, chug-a-chug-a-chug-a choo choo

Shes starting to look real nice, get a nice glow about her... finally the stem is thickening up a bit and shes perking back up







is it just me or is that a big ass seedling? LOL i'm loving the 250w MH!


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 20, 2011)

verde u can post as much as you like i like the company and talking. 
that girl is looking real nice tho man! i like how that mh does work.

tripped again last night friend gave me 2c-i at a rave, was crazy ridiculous probably my new favorite, although im always a good Lucy person!
will post some pics today!


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah Verde you have a sweet looking baby there it is gonna be interesting to see what she looks like in 3 more days 
this was my TD at 12 days old
i wish i could have vegged her for longer but that will be the next grow if i get the seeds to germ or the clones take and i get 2 new seedling goin. I definitely underestimated the space i would need learned the hard way but on the bright side i am now forced to learn growth management and LST just to keep th emonster in control haha.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 20, 2011)

kidgraphix said:


> Yeah Verde you have a sweet looking baby there it is gonna be interesting to see what she looks like in 3 more days
> this was my TD at 12 days old
> View attachment 1452750i wish i could have vegged her for longer but that will be the next grow if i get the seeds to germ or the clones take and i get 2 new seedling goin. I definitely underestimated the space i would need learned the hard way but on the bright side i am now forced to learn growth management and LST just to keep th emonster in control haha.


Looking sweet, I really want to see some ass kicking by week two. Hopefully transplant around then too.


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 20, 2011)

A quick thought here Verde your baby looks healthy enough to transplant already, It may just be a plus for hydro but my TD went from sprout right to the flood tray with full strength nutes and like any other baby just took off lovin it and not even a hint of overfeeding or nute burn got it documented with pics and i am hoping the hydroton grow media is the equivalent of soil. From my observations it is almost identical the only difference i can see is the hydroton is sterile as in no base nutes so it all has to be added but once it is there it soaks it in and holds it just like soil.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 20, 2011)

kidgraphix said:


> A quick thought here Verde your baby looks healthy enough to transplant already, It may just be a plus for hydro but my TD went from sprout right to the flood tray with full strength nutes and like any other baby just took off lovin it and not even a hint of overfeeding or nute burn got it documented with pics and i am hoping the hydroton grow media is the equivalent of soil. From my observations it is almost identical the only difference i can see is the hydroton is sterile as in no base nutes so it all has to be added but once it is there it soaks it in and holds it just like soil.


Well I want the roots to fill up the cup a bit, transplant _before_ they start to need room.. But still get a really nice root ball for them, then straight to 3.5 gal where that rootball can spiderweb out and take hold of that soil reall nice


When I pop them out, I dont want any soil crumbling off the bottom


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 21, 2011)

hope yall are doing good had a crazy weekend but back to the school grind and new pictures!! 
got all but 2 before my camera died on me. Damn u costco batteries!!!!

first off the freebie power skunk took to the topping perfectly all 4 heads are about even.!!






bagseed that didnt suffer a horrible beheading






and bagseed that did....







c-13 haze looking like a verrryyy lanky sativa! taking to the lst very well flipping on friday!!!







little retard in party cup is doing surprisingly well!!











td 2 indica pheno not taking well to the LST probably shoulda topped her






topped bbgum looking very nice






cheese quakes already starting to smell nice and not even flowering yet.











group shot






hope all you guys are having good days and good vibes!!

just checked out your thread kid that bitch is a monster!!!
and the others are looking nice, except getting a lil taken over haha


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 21, 2011)

topping my TDs in a few days once the cotyledons get a little bigger

Going to be sketchy until the new tops take off  relying on those two little leaves


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 21, 2011)

you topping to the fiirst node for 2 true tops?

i really like the 4 top method at the 2nd node good growth and they all look strong.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 21, 2011)

yeah im going for two on all of them

leaves me with 8 large colas


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 21, 2011)

i am planning on experimenting with 2 tops and the extreme lst that hobbes does and pulls ridiculous weight out of 1 600w.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 21, 2011)

i'm just trying to grow a tiny forest  it's getting nice now, my stems are starting to get thicker


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 21, 2011)

ya i noticed at about the 2 week mark they started to fatten up really nice like!
i smoke bud like it was cig's tho so i need to get some nice weight to hold me over till next grow


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 21, 2011)

Dude how amazing do your TDs smell?

They are all a little bit different, one is crazy hashy/tangerine smellin


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah just wait Mac the BBGs are going to spread out crazy the fan leaves are bigger than my hand now ridiculously huge they are the definition of Indica Phenotype she is easily pushing 3' wide and only 10 days into flower i really misjudged the space requirement on this one haha and the TD is just as outrageous thank god i flowered her early will be a light yield but i got 2 clones from her for the next grow and you guys are gonna love the smell when yours start to flower i swear to god it smells just like madarin orange spice tea with strong tangerine undertones everytime i smell her my mouth starts drooling lol not kidding it has to be the coolest smell ever. definitely good vibes today trichs have started to appear everywhere like tiny dew drops the girls are getting frosty i am actually more stoked now then when i got the seeds.Mac your babies are growing up very nice some awesome structure goin on and the color is looking way better.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 21, 2011)

kidgraphix you got me all excited LOL I gotta go check on mine now


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 22, 2011)

gahhh i cant fucking wait!!!!!
my roomates have a plant that smells like tangerines called albert walker and i wanna blow theirs out of the water!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 22, 2011)

Just topped all 4 ladies today... transplanting next week to 3.5 gals


----------



## medimaker (Feb 23, 2011)

My tangerine dreams are 15 days in flower now. Starting to show nice bud sites but still stretching like crazy, even under a dedicated 1000WHps the 4 share at the moment. Stretched about 4 inches last weekend maybe a bit more. I was away most of the weekend and when I came back 2 of the plants had grown into the glass of the cool tube- thankfully at the cold side of the tube.....lol

They sit in 5gal pots on top of plastic shoe size boxes for added height. Last night I removed the boxes to drop them down about another 5 inches or so. They sit pretty close to the cool tube but I have a fan always blowing on the tops. 

Other than that I feed them at around 400-500ppm with a ph between 6.3-6.8

Interesting note about ph pens. I have 2 different pens from different companies. Both read ph 7 or 4 respectively when dipped in calibration solution. However when I drop them both in the same bucket of freshly mixed nutes they have a spread of .3 and sometimes .4 and even .5 
Yikes 

I'm growing larger plants for sure, if I ever grow this strain again I may try a SOG


----------



## NONHater (Feb 23, 2011)

Any pics of the TD?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 23, 2011)

NONHater said:


> Any pics of the TD?



I have a few, nothing exciting yet though... I'm yet to see any pics of tangerine dream in flower though


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 23, 2011)

medimaker said:


> My tangerine dreams are 15 days in flower now. Starting to show nice bud sites but still stretching like crazy, even under a dedicated 1000WHps the 4 share at the moment. Stretched about 4 inches last weekend maybe a bit more. I was away most of the weekend and when I came back 2 of the plants had grown into the glass of the cool tube- thankfully at the cold side of the tube.....lol
> 
> They sit in 5gal pots on top of plastic shoe size boxes for added height. Last night I removed the boxes to drop them down about another 5 inches or so. They sit pretty close to the cool tube but I have a fan always blowing on the tops.
> 
> ...



hope they dont stretch too much need some nice chunky buds!!

and come on medi maker you keep tempting us i wanna see some pics!!!! dont even care if they are cell phone pics haha.


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 23, 2011)

OK get this for a weird day started out pretty normal did the morning wake an bake went about tending the grow room and plants about 11 hear a truck pull into the driveway so I close up the grow room and go to the door and a fed ex truck is pulling away so look outside the door and there is a package from BGH this is odd cause i didnt order anything so i grab the box and open it and they sent me another clone machine. after all said and done they screwed up paperwork and had the original order as out of stock (which wasnt)so they created a new order and shipped out the new stock.SWEET 2 clone machines for price of one,so after all this is figured out and i am happily planning on more cuttings for clones the doorbell rings now i panic cause only one person ever rings the doorbell (my mother-in-law) shit close up the grow room again and quick tidy up everything out of site. soon as she walks in the door her first comment and i quote "MMMM smells delicious in here did you just make tea" dummy me said no and she comments it smells just like celestial seasonings mandarin orange spice tea. Now i am really caught off guard ended up blaming it on her daughter and she bought it WHEW!!!!

and all that from just one small TD that is just starting to flower Mac i feel pretty safe saying Tangerine Dream will literally vaporize your roomies albert walker yes pun intended haha


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 23, 2011)

o damn sketchy haha im too paranoid no one rings my doorbell lol what college kids ever do they basically just walk in haha.
awesome about the mom in law tho i cant wait im flipping in 2 days!!! so stoked!!!
cant wait to see if the diff phenos smell diff


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 23, 2011)

So anyway todays update not much goin on other than the normal grow ops the amazon bitch is starting to pick up momentum in flowering the hairs are getting plentiful and buds are getting denser trichs are collecting noticably each day now can only see them with the magnifying glass and as a noticable darker color on the edges and freckles across the leaves.so at the current rate another week or two should be some killer picks of a young porn star. Later bros and many an awesome blossom


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 23, 2011)

> *celestial seasonings mandarin orange spice tea.*


*

That's EXACTLY what it smells like.


My babies have barely done anything in the last 24+ hours... Just started growing on those new tops... next few days hopefully some growth and transplant and BOOM they should explode

all 4 are doing well though
*


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 23, 2011)

Mac,your in chem classes right? what is your take on CO2 injection in the water there is alot of options for aquarium plants is there a possible benefit for MJ or does it only work for underwater plants? I cant find any info on it other than aquarium systems and they dont give much info either.
My idea is to hook up the airstone to the feed line and diffuse it into the water from 40 oz paintball cylinders the regulator is specifically adapted for this in aquarium use


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah i wish i had vegged her for another 2 weeks i can only imagine what this strain is capable of,from this one plant though it is well worth all the wading through the crap and getting into seedling phase,I have decided that a sacrifice is in the works for more cuttings seeing as i have space for 8 more clones now this should work out well as i live close by the river and found an excellent nature made hydro leach sytem that will be perfect for a guerilla grow and i can let them grow all summer.so there it is the pre planning phase for my summer grow cats out of the bag bros so if it works out we can expect some pics of the full potential of this strain


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 23, 2011)

ooo would love to see the TD outdoor!

and as for the co2 in the water it may cause some help but i can also forsee problems as from what i know of hydro you usually have to airstone your water for a while before you use it or during. thats to put 02 into the water so flooding it with co2 could cause some unforseen problems, it is used in aquariums becasue the plants have no other way of getting co2 to do photosynthesis whereas our plants get im guessing at least 95% of their co2 through the stomata on their leaves. i would invest in a regulator and tank to add it to the air in their if you really want to but i see no reason its needed. id wait till you have some more room for errors tho before experimenting with it dont wanna kill the babies.

but thats just what i thought of when i read it so thats all just my guess lol.
although i am studying to be a plant biology major then possibly a masters in botany


----------



## medimaker (Feb 24, 2011)

As soon as I learn how to post pics lol someday. 
I still think this interweb thing is a fad


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 24, 2011)

medimaker said:


> As soon as I learn how to post pics lol someday.
> I still think this interweb thing is a fad




Reply with quote> Go Advanced > Manage attachments.. upload


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 24, 2011)

lol i know what u mean medi... but sadly i think the internet will be here till we blow ourselves up.


----------



## medimaker (Feb 24, 2011)

I just ordered plush berry from attitude


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 24, 2011)

Chugging along now, had to survive on the first set of leaves for a while.... transplanting tomorrow to 3.5 gal

Doing good, nice and thick stem.. Roots to the bottom of the pot now






Even the retarded one is growing some nice tops... hoping that retarded leaf thing was just the first set


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 25, 2011)

medimaker said:


> I just ordered plush berry from attitude


 did they re stock???? i been basing when i buy my next seeds at the availability of that strain.


----------



## medimaker (Feb 25, 2011)

No idea bro. I got a text from a buddy saying drop everything and get on attitude. I also grabbed some catatonic from resin seeds. 
Just got an email from attitude. My order shipped with a coffee mug this time.


----------



## Benelli (Feb 25, 2011)

This is a great thread that I have been sub'd to since I ordered my TD. I put 2 tds, 1 grapefruit, 1 pineapple express, 1 sugar black rose in paper towel on the 21st and by the 23, 1 TD, grapefruit, sugar black rose cracked..now in rapid rooters...gonna go check on the pineapple and other TD now. I was surprised though with all the bad things I have heard aboug getting TD to crack. 2 days was GREAT surprise!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 25, 2011)

Benelli said:


> This is a great thread that I have been sub'd to since I ordered my TD. I put 2 tds, 1 grapefruit, 1 pineapple express, 1 sugar black rose in paper towel on the 21st and by the 23, 1 TD, grapefruit, sugar black rose cracked..now in rapid rooters...gonna go check on the pineapple and other TD now. I was surprised though with all the bad things I have heard aboug getting TD to crack. 2 days was GREAT surprise!


Took me less than a day for my first seed to crack

I feel like they are hit and miss, or VERY picky seeds as far as nutes/germination


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Bros Sneak peak at todays update few teaser Pics cant wait til i get the microscope tommorow be some awesome closeups then, well not much goin on here other than watchin the grass grow lol.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 25, 2011)

that plant looks like its stinking already


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 25, 2011)

Hell yeah they stank very nice I have my own aromatherapy session every morning before breakfast these 2 strains growing together create a wicked ass smell combination yet you can still smell them individualy.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 25, 2011)

Hell yeah man i'm sure... I cant wait to have a small closet of colas stinking like the TD's stink


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 25, 2011)

first day of flowering!!! flipped the lights today cant wait to see how they respond these next weeks! the babies are looking amazazing but i need new batteries before i can get pics hopefully tonight.
got forcibly thrown into a super ridiculous acid trip last night and still have 4 hits on kix cereal puffs haha.
wish i could share the love of lucy, even trippin way to hard the realizations are perspective changing to say the least.

but enough about that. your babies are looking good kid! cant wait for my room to start stanking gonna be an interesting mix of smells.


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 25, 2011)

yeah Mac youre gonna love the spiced tea mixed with the bubblegum smell of the Blueberry here is an edited pic of her heght.the white strip is velcro and the 2' mark is two inches above that this is Pic is from sleight angle upwards as close to level i could get The top is actually level with the velcro


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 25, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> first day of flowering!!! flipped the lights today cant wait to see how they respond these next weeks! the babies are looking amazazing but i need new batteries before i can get pics hopefully tonight.


I'm jealous 

Kind of...

I'm excited to see how yours do, before I flip the switch on mine!

Keep the updates coming especially after the pistils start showing and the smell starts coming in..


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 25, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> I'm jealous
> 
> Kind of...
> 
> ...


 o the updates shall always keep flowing! i have too bad of a memory to not write everything down and document it haha.


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 25, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> o the updates shall always keep flowing! i have too bad of a memory to not write everything down and document it haha.


i hear you bro. if i dont take notes on shit, n write it down... consider it gone lol


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 25, 2011)

exactly if not for this i wouldnt know what days eeach sprouted and what not!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 25, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> exactly if not for this i wouldnt know what days eeach sprouted and what not!


+rep LOL I frequently come back here and check post dates to see when I did stuff...


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 25, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> +rep LOL I frequently come back here and check post dates to see when I did stuff...


 hhaaha 


mcgyversmoke said:


> exactly if not for this i wouldnt know what days eeach sprouted and what not!


 yea I keep a binder and write down when i water, flower top etc. Hard to remember to feed which BigBud Or Overdrive.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 25, 2011)

ya my nutes are pretty simple so no worries there, gave the babies a heavy veg nute feeding and now flipping,
babies are looking really nice so far! cant wait till they start stankin.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 25, 2011)

I can't wait to have some large bushes to fry with


shit allways blows my mind


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 26, 2011)

2/25/2011 /------------/ 2/26/2011
View attachment 1463711 View attachment 1463710 Check out this growth rate 2.5"s pr/24hrs plus a few more teaser pics of buds no microscope today damn post office.
tangerine dream pics-------------------/ 


the rest of these are assorted bud shots through my magnifying glass trying to get good close ups of the hairs--/


this one is another pic of height tracking.
 well thats it for today


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 26, 2011)

missing 2 pics from above attachment glitch
2/25/26--------------2/26/2011
View attachment 1463765View attachment 1463764


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 26, 2011)

Sr. Verde with the update!


Day 15 from lights on over here...

Finally got all the delays squared away!

They are ALL topped, and ALL now cozy in their luxurious 3.5 gal pots... filled with fox farms ocean forest..

I transplanted today... watered with 3.5mL root 66, 1mL MagiCal, 1mL organic Thrive Alive... per 3L of h20, balanced down to 6.5

Each pot required 3 litres, before it would barely start to drain out the bottom. I'm going to have to pick up a few 1 gallon h2o containers..





Anyway, it's _fucking_ on now!... They are still a little stressed from the transplant, and the topping a few days ago, but they should be on track to being some NICE old bushes


The smallest, slowest growing indica pheno type... ready to stretch out and grow... tops coming in nice now..






Plant level






This retard can count to potato. The new tops look mega mega sativa... hope they come in ok.







Here is my prime plant... Referred to as #1. As he was the first to pop a tap root, under 20 hours. This one is recieving the _same _treatment as the others. The genetics are just that weird... This one is a super uniform growing plant. This would be one hot mom if I had the space  






Another diff. plant level pic


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 26, 2011)

Looking very nice Verde! give them a couple days to settle in and they should take off nicely.Quick suggestion though would be to add Jobe's jump start, has the ratio mix on the bag and provides the Bacteria and Mychs needed i use it by sprinkling it over the hydro flood table and let it filter into the reservoir just a suggestion though cant wait to see the next few updates


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm just trying to keep the additives as simple as possible.... for my sanity 



& that's what I'm saying about the growth! I swear they still grew a decent amount today, they only sagged for like an hour...


Seedlings, in 3.5 gals, under metal halides... should get reallllly interesting soon


----------



## medimaker (Feb 27, 2011)

Once they get settled in their new environment they will take off!! For sure dude.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 27, 2011)

Bad news guys! Woke up this morning to no light, but the good news is I had a spare HPS for flowering to keep them on their light cycle. Lights were SUPPOSED to be on at 8.10am, they didn't go on til 10.30am. Not THAT bad, but not great for already stressed plants.


So tomorrow, I guess I'm going to the hydro store, to return the bulb... and maybe just get a hortilux MH, as they seem to be good quality with a 1 year warranty

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/412306-i-woke-up-morning-no.html < thread about this BULLSHIT I woke up to on sunday


This put me in a sour mood.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 27, 2011)

ahh damn that sucks verde!! i almost had the same problem when a fuse blew in my house yesterday, turned the fuse back on and it took like 30 mins for my light to go back on.
i would be in a very sour mood!!
just finished trimming up my plant in my roomies grow lookin for 2-3 zips hellz yea! free buds 

o and picture timeeee!! took me a while to get my camera batteries but finally got pics.
definately going to be stickin with some more sativa strains from now on as the sativa TD and c-13 both took amazingly well to even light lst sprouting big long side branches equivelent to the main.

ok and let them begin!

group shot!






cheesey quakers!! lookin really nice and starting to smell of a nice funk.
















untopped/ untrained bbgum





topped bbgum 





topped bagseed with 1 dead top










bagseed topped and no dead tops





and 2 dead tops poor girl





power skunksy growing nice and uniform.





side shot of the party tard TD





c13 very nice





sativa tangerine dream





indica TD 











and thats all for now and if anyone knows how to lessen the orange glow when you take a pic under HPS let me know!!
keep smokin guys!


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 27, 2011)

WOW those are looking great Mac you're gonna have an awesome SOG those BBG are amazingly bushy when they are kept short and those TD are looking sweet as well those are more what i am used to with outdoor grows. Cant wait to see them all start budding up.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 27, 2011)

thanks kid i hope my bbgum gets as fat as yours, yours is beastly haha.
they are all starting to smell and damn i love walking into my room =P especially since im usually awake when the lights go off i get to smell that nice stank just emanating from my closet =P


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 27, 2011)

Good to hear you guys!


But woah! despite my light issues the ladies are LOVIN the light 

All of them are lifted up reaching for the light (not stretching) but hell yeah a few sets of fan leaves are coming in nicely... some major growth today

The ladies are _loving_ their new homes!

Going to the store & getting that Hortilux 250w MH tomorrow to get back on track. But other than that they are looking great


mcgyver... what size pots do you plan to finish them in?


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 27, 2011)

same size as they are now 3.5 gal, im on day 3 of flower no need to change pots, the smart pots help them to not get rootbound.

i find that hps works almost as well MH for veg and sometimes they even respond better since it has less heat.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 27, 2011)

yeah man I feel you on that... i know you do all the transplanting in veg, but I was just clarifying.




& 
That's sweet I'm in 3.5 gallons too.

I have a question about watering for you: 

I'm thinking I'm going to get a few 1gallon water jugs. I found to saturate the fresh soil it took over 3L........ How much do you find your self using when watering normally? 

...................................................................................................... 
......................................................................................................
......................................................................................................
......................................................................................................
......................................................................................................




 <<<<Anyway, sorry for butting in. I'm considering making my own thread, but this one is just so awesome>>>

 Here's a kung pao update, _sponsored by_ this delicous chinese i'm eating 
I love brownies


Here's #1.. Doing well.






Indica pheno, doing well! Very little cotelyedons when I topped, this one is a slow grower but I wanted them all topped on the same day for slightly even canopy... and didn't want to wait days for this guy







This guy is cool. Not really sure what kind of pheno it is yet 






Retard sativa.. LOL this should be interesting... HAHAHAHHAHAHAHA... no but seriously I feel like this one might implode or something









I feeel verry lucky that I have one really good one out of 4.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 28, 2011)

wow your retard looks almost as bad as mine did but hey hopefully it takes off like mine did haha, my retard is now a steroid gobbling party cup retard!

hehe got bored and was contemplating the plants






but ya verde i dont really measure but i usually use one brita per 2 plants every 2 -3 days, seems about right
but damn 3 litres into those little babies they are probably gunna be wet girls for a while 0_0 lol
and its all good your posting TD so its relevent plus we would miss you buddy! haha


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 28, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> wow your retard looks almost as bad as mine did but hey hopefully it takes off like mine did haha, my retard is now a steroid gobbling party cup retard!
> 
> hehe got bored and was contemplating the plants
> 
> ...



Well yeah 3L of water, into completely dry soil. I wanted to get the soil wet, so it can start compacting down  they are so small right now in those big ass pots, they won't even notice if the rest is really wet..... barley any water came out of the bottom too. So I'm guessing 8L being mixed at a time should be adequate LOL if they get really thirsty down the line


That pic reminds me of this btw:


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 28, 2011)

like this?

hehe


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 28, 2011)

pretty much man  



ahhh dude those tangerine dreams look SO fucking TROPICAL! I can't wait to see that single leaf action popping out of those colas on like... day 50 


Going to be some top shelf smoke for sure... I already feel like these plants are _very special_. Love the tropical stuff


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 28, 2011)

super bored picture fight!!! haha just for u verde lol

i know what u mean by the tds they look amazing cant wait to see some buds start forming, that smell should be epic!
gunna be too many damn smells in my room haha.

milk time!!!
























what it was a bowl of 






how i feel!


----------



## kidgraphix (Feb 28, 2011)

ROFLMAO 0_0  Thats awesome first reading material of the day bros +rep for almost making me snort milk out my nose.Oh i cant wait to have some nice nugs again just smoked up the last I had and it is dry as the sahara round here now same cycle as always the dry times are a bitch but i think with a few improvements my indoor growing is gonna be a success and no more waiting for someone to harvest. well tried to give out some rep for you guys but it says i need to spread it around first oh well still damn good laugh this morning "Yup its pot" btw Mac awesome glass there I am so jealous My only glass piece broke few months ago which i had for like ten years so i am shopping for a new one soon well time to check on the girls holler later at ya guys have a great day


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey guys, got that Hortilux MH Blue purchased and installed today.... sticker price: $124.99 holy _fucking_ shit  this better work 








Look at the bottom left retard sativa.... LOL it's growing really mutated like


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 28, 2011)

& hey mcgyversmoke:


How did your nutrient lockout issues turn out?

I'm also noticing slight deficiencies on mine, looks like calcium. I'm thinking the filter I'm using filters out the cal. from the water... So I'm adding it back out

But the TD's are really sensitive it seems... any more info you can give me on this?

Thanks  girls look sexy


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 28, 2011)

Move that light up before you torch those effers!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 28, 2011)

It's a 250w. They're fine. Canopy temp is 75F. They're 17 days old.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 28, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> It's a 250w. They're fine. Canopy temp is 75F. They're 17 days old.


Shit sorry, thread said 1000w. WTF happened to the lil ladies?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm not the OP! McGyversmoke is the original poster!

I just also have tangerine dreams, was dropping in to let him and kidgraphics everything is all good on my end 


 you stoned.


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 28, 2011)

nice new MH Verde. and great pics mcGSmoke


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 28, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> I'm not the OP! McGyversmoke is the original poster!
> 
> I just also have tangerine dreams, was dropping in to let him and kidgraphics everything is all good on my end
> 
> ...


Not today! But definitely tomorrow lol


----------



## Benelli (Feb 28, 2011)

I popped 2 TDs. 1 popped after 3 days and has been in rapid rooter for 5 days, got worried and took a peak in rooter...it has taken a very small root but not popped up yet...the 2nd hasn't popped yet and has been 8 days...also 1 pineapple express hasn't poped in 8 days...normal? thanks...I know it isn't my thread but all relavant to the TD.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 28, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> I'm not the OP! McGyversmoke is the original poster!
> 
> I just also have tangerine dreams, was dropping in to let him and kidgraphics everything is all good on my end
> 
> ...


thanks for clarifiying =P




Sr. Verde said:


> & hey mcgyversmoke:
> 
> 
> How did your nutrient lockout issues turn out?
> ...


they are verrryyyy nute sensitive but i dont think they ever got any lockout, just a lil burn from the soil, i just use tap water and ph it to 6.5 each time and they are looking good,
the indica pheno however already showed burns at the tips of the leaves the day after their first nute watering.



kidgraphix said:


> ROFLMAO 0_0  Thats awesome first reading material of the day bros +rep for almost making me snort milk out my nose.Oh i cant wait to have some nice nugs again just smoked up the last I had and it is dry as the sahara round here now same cycle as always the dry times are a bitch but i think with a few improvements my indoor growing is gonna be a success and no more waiting for someone to harvest. well tried to give out some rep for you guys but it says i need to spread it around first oh well still damn good laugh this morning "Yup its pot" btw Mac awesome glass there I am so jealous My only glass piece broke few months ago which i had for like ten years so i am shopping for a new one soon well time to check on the girls holler later at ya guys have a great day


haha thanks kid i like to make peole laugh lol, ya i love this piece just got it for my bday in jan. my advioce get a nice solid piece nothing sux worse then falling in love with a piece to have it shatter.


Benelli said:


> I popped 2 TDs. 1 popped after 3 days and has been in rapid rooter for 5 days, got worried and took a peak in rooter...it has taken a very small root but not popped up yet...the 2nd hasn't popped yet and has been 8 days...also 1 pineapple express hasn't poped in 8 days...normal? thanks...I know it isn't my thread but all relavant to the TD.


ya my td's took about 5 days from what i recall, they start off slow but they get in the hang of it pretty quick.
good luck to ya!!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh, maybe it was someone else who was watering with 6.0 pH water before?


i dunno 


But yeah I'm just going to be adding a littleeeee bit of MagiCal... i'm just slowly _beginning_ to get those slight circular rust spots on my first set of leaves... I'm holding off on the basic nutes until a month I think, the FFOF should have enough nutes til then


But you should be starting with 1/4 strength on those nutes and work your way up, let the plants get used to the nutes


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 28, 2011)

well i did have my water at 6 then u showed me that chart and i bumped it to 6.5
and ya the ffof has alot of nutes in it already.
it was probably about a 1/2 strength feeding just a lil too much but its only the indica td the sativa didnt burn at all.

and i like retard plants ive had some dank bud come from retards, haha im hoping for dank off my party cup tard. haha


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 1, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> well i did have my water at 6 then u showed me that chart and i bumped it to 6.5
> and ya the ffof has alot of nutes in it already.
> it was probably about a 1/2 strength feeding just a lil too much but its only the indica td the sativa didnt burn at all.
> 
> and i like retard plants ive had some dank bud come from retards, haha im hoping for dank off my party cup tard. haha



Oh yeah yeah for sure okay i'm not just really high then 

I love Fox Farms! 

I'll keep the indica pheno nute sensitivity in mind... i'm still waiting to see some developed fan leaves to _really_ judge the phenos, but I have about 3 sets in the early stages 

How is your party cup retard doing? I'd like to see a close up of the branching, mine are doing really weird... At first I thought it was a triploid, but then I realized the other leaves were just mutated....  I feel you on wondering if it's some dank... like hey maybe it's THE phenotype that was given to the cup judges 


Do you have at least 1 normal Tangerine Dream? I do, just one


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 1, 2011)

i used them last grow and they worked darn good minus some burning as younglings, i think i found a really good nutrient rich mix that the plants like 1/3 sunshine pro 1/3 amazon bloom and 1/3 something nice and airey, then just 1/2 pro mix half amazon when i transplant. 
the amazon is a ridiculously hot soil so i have to be careful with my babies.

hmm got 2 tabs in my hand.... think i'm gunna save them lol
and o i dont know if it was u verde who said to watch scott pilgrim tripping, but if it was you.....

ITS fucking EPPPIIICCCCC!!!!
amazing movie i was expecting something alot more kiddish


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 1, 2011)

yeah it was me  it is an epic movie for sure


Another really good one I gotta watch with Lucy is, "The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou"

It's a bill murray movie, so you'll either LOVE it, or won't get it.. fucking great movie, great soundtrack, amazing cinematography.. huge wide angle shots, continuous cuts etc.

[youtube]gbPUiaRnQkU[/youtube]


Lots of color, lots of visual fun eye candy & costumes, AMAZING acting... very 'acid' feel to it... fun, feel good, about nature - about life


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 1, 2011)

ya i love that fucking movie! bill murray is my favorite actor of all time.
never thought about that on acid but it would be damn good!

kinda an odd one but a mind fuck if you really think about it and kinda trippy/ funny, plus its got mos def funniest guy alive lol
the hitch hikers guide to the universe the new one
awesome movie


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey man, were kicking ass over here now.. probably wont update for a little while PM me if you want one though 

#1






Indica pheno leaves:





&
Indica Pheno branching






This is the slower developer, but smells reallly dank, like skunky tangerines... 






Wide angle with new Hortilux MH in view


----------



## medimaker (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks like they like their new home


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 2, 2011)

Right dude... It's only been a few days since transplant, going to be great to see them find all that soil and get some nice roots 



I feel like the leaves will get ridiculous


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 2, 2011)

ya dude your sativa pheno still looks pretty indica compared to mine, super long skinny pointy fingers.
girls are getting a waterin today will post a pic update on friday you and kid should too!

the indica phenos just have crazy short internode spacing leaves look like they are just laying on top of eachother, and its amazing im proud to say the party cup tard looks freaking great! its actually one of the tallest girls and its branching like crazy.
the smell is great mixed with the smells starting from the cheese quakes and bbgums ooo sooo excited!! 
but mad because we still havent found anyone to rent our house for next year which means we are still gunna have to be showing the house while me and my roomates both stink. so glad to be medical. at least.


----------



## Teyo Green (Mar 2, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> ya dude your sativa pheno still looks pretty indica compared to mine, super long skinny pointy fingers.
> girls are getting a waterin today will post a pic update on friday you and kid should too!
> 
> the indica phenos just have crazy short internode spacing leaves look like they are just laying on top of eachother, and its amazing im proud to say the party cup tard looks freaking great! its actually one of the tallest girls and its branching like crazy.
> ...


look forward to the update and i hear ya about bein medical mannnnn


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 2, 2011)

ya definately takes a load off your mind.
got 19gs of indoor for 50 bux today and 2 more grams of kief..... god i love northern california!!!


----------



## kidgraphix (Mar 2, 2011)

Looking real nice Verde they should start to stretch and branch up mine isnt very bushy will have better pics on friday finally got the big one under control and she is responding nice to training i have her back down below the 2' mark but she is still growing fast and the buds are really takin off gettin fat with tons of hairs. Tommorow will be a co2 free day so they can relax and regenerate a bit. I hope the TD will bulk up a bit more now that she has full direct light. also she was early for the 12/12 light cycle but she seems to be vegging still havent really seen definitive signs like the other 2 have shown. Anyway hope to see b.R's harvest tonight or tommorow god i cant believe how awesome that BBG is well anyway later all Will plan on update and pics on friday Mac and if you havent seen the BBG pics from b.R that he posted to the journal YOU GOTTA CHECK THEM OUT SO AWESOME


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 3, 2011)

damn dude!!!! i can only hope ours come out that crazy my temps are lower than his too heres to hoping ! lol
i will post some good ones tommorrow the sativa TD took the fuck off lol started shooting all its branches for the light, all the others are still looking great nice and perked up from their watering.
br is the fuckin man lol


----------



## kidgraphix (Mar 3, 2011)

I am dyin here waiting on b.R. to post the harvest results and pics.I feel lot more confident now i got the monster tamed down a bit she responded well to the training and didnt slow her down a bit but i at least know she will have room to grow up if she doesnt exceed 42" she was already at 30"+ before the training and she is again breaking over the 2' mark if she hits more than 36" I will have to reconfigure the HPS hangers so I can safely keep it above the plants and away from the ceiling and exhaust fan. Tommorow should be a great update day if we all post pics. I am so stoked up cant wait for lights on to get started going to do a thorough journal update as well get everything recorded with measurements and it is unofficial yet but the girls are drinking a gallon of water per day now.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 3, 2011)

sounds good man, yeah just keep bending it to lean down, even if it droops a bit, it will pick itself back up


----------



## medimaker (Mar 4, 2011)

My td's have been in flower since the 8th of feb. 2 of the 4 are still stretching- more than 200% increase in height since 12/12 flip not impressed with these genetics. 
All 4 are producing cotton balls from top to bottom. They were slow to flip and really lanky stems. 

I'm almost ready to jump in my time machine and go back to NOT plant the seeds. 
On the bright side my ak47s and bubba kush are looking great. Really eating up the nutes and still yellowing a bit. I think that's because the co2 has them always in the fast lane. 

Side note- of my 3 bubbas one of them is turning purple. All 4 top colas have a purple tint and some of the sugar leaves around the buds are purple too. The other 2 bubbas do not exhibit this- should of cloned it lol. Been flowering them since 25 Jan.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 4, 2011)

Day 25


Medimaker, I have a few phenos that, IF I ONLY had THEM, I would be extremely dissapointed in this strain too.

But I have one REALLY strong TD, and one pretty strong plant... and an indica thats going slow, and ONE that is just retarded! Pictured is my strongest though, wasn't the strongest in seedling stage though, been taking off recently


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 4, 2011)

honestly i just ended week one of flower and am quite happy with my TD's growth the indica one is nice and squat good color, tight node spacing looking good, 
i will agree my satvia monster is growing like a mofo but the stratch doesnt look that bad the nodes are still nicely compact,
i dont really mind how it grows as long as it turns out dankity.


----------



## kidgraphix (Mar 4, 2011)

I agree with Mac how it grows dont really concern me its the final nugs and yield that count In my case she was still pretty young when i switched so i expected a lot less of her but as you can see she is still in veg after the 2 BBG's have started flowering,my best guess is that she is still not sexually matured so no hairs,she has shown to be female though just producing tight buds at the moment and strengthening her branches not stretching out as much as at first.Well Mac here are todays pics be ready for some nice mouthwatering shots.


First up the TD and a group pic



Next lots of bud shots


----------



## kidgraphix (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok this set first couple are from the Micrescope


These pics are from the mid morning foliar feeding with saved res water bit of a mix of bloom and grow nutes used the last of the grow mix today.


----------



## kidgraphix (Mar 4, 2011)

And the best for last just a couple teaser pics from the Evo cam will try and do a video tomorrow see how it works with the bluescale setting.rest of Evo pics in journal thread.
this one is the main top. 

this one is a topped lower bud






P.S today is day 21 of flowering


----------



## Teyo Green (Mar 5, 2011)

good update, tasty lookin nugs


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 5, 2011)

hydoponics looks fun

<3 my dirt for now though  it's what I know


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 5, 2011)

Now were getting somewhere folks 

Check out those tops coming in.. Kidgraphix, this is how I train my plants... and this is essentially how all 4 are going to go..






Look at these big ass leaves...now look at my avatar... now look at these big ass leaves again.....  compare the pot sizes to the plants, and you see how big it is..
I'm thinking indica pheno, or are do you guys have stronger indica traits? It's going slow, but stong.. smells dannk


----------



## kidgraphix (Mar 5, 2011)

I hear ya on that Verde was a time i swore by outdoors and guerilla growing loved the days of 6 and 8 foot tall plants easily getting a pound of dried buds but those days are gone til the laws change my best ever was an original genetics humboldt skunk maxed out at 10'7" and yielded 2 1/4 pounds dried bud this is also the reason i decided on hydro ebb and flow system as my outdoor grow area is a natural ebb and flow peat bog next to the river perfect ground cover and easily protected from wildlife and the natural river water was the best nutrient source for free but unfortunately the medical helipad and local airport is way to close for comfort.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah man gurella growin is a bitch though... too much walking and worrying


----------



## kidgraphix (Mar 5, 2011)

This is my TD at 9 days old there is a definite sativa dom pheno when compared to the BBG



This is at 23 days old which is a fairly good sign as yours is topped this one isnt (topping might account for the difference in the leaf structures)


----------



## kidgraphix (Mar 5, 2011)

To answer your question on co2 Verde I first tried distilled white vinegar and baking soda in a chopped gal water jug which was ok but to easy to spill or contaminate my reservoir/nutes if it boiled over during mixing so I then used up my paintball cylinders and that was just to questionable and spendy so I looked around online and found the greenpads which worked very well and easy to place inside the plant canopy but again a little spendy with shipping and waiting for them so I went back to the baking soda and vinegar,but this time I put my stoner mind in engineering mode and designed a simple very effective syphon feed system which solved all the previous problems except for the sour vinegar smell which dont really matter now as I have odor killing gels in the room now to maintain stealth from unexpected visitors(like the mother-in-law) if you are interested i can post some pics for you very simple to fabricate i did a post on it in my thread.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 5, 2011)

I was wondering if you had an actual C02 system in there is all 

I was going to say such a small area for co2 tank

day 9







Day 22... topped for 2, transplanted once to 3.5gal


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 6, 2011)

nice job everyone on their TD's... can;t wait until next week I'm flowering my two.
sorry it's kind of long but it mainly consist of TD...
[video=youtube;wR6nacqM85c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wR6nacqM85c[/video]


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 6, 2011)

you sound ripped mane... what light is on those, and when did you transplant?


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 6, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> you sound ripped mane... what light is on those, and when did you transplant?


on feb. 27. the TD's are under a 400w mh atm, more specs are in my journal. just updated that today. one is a 5gal and the other is 7gallons. So it'll be a 49day veg. and i'm prepared for the stretch...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 6, 2011)

hahahaha allll right sounds good


----------



## kidgraphix (Mar 6, 2011)

Well finally today the TD has started producing pistils (WHEW!!!) I was starting to worry that I had a hermie which would suck. Anyway a huge sigh or relief and as expected her growth is exploding with new leaf sets and hairs and the stems are noticeably getting thicker/stronger.going to be nice to see what they look like in a few days and the smell is gettting stronger as well Mac must have got lost on a trip this weekend haha was hopin to see update pics of his grow. well later all hope all had a good weekend.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 6, 2011)

update and sad news all 3 bagseeds turned male along with 1 cheese quake, keeping the cheese quake for breeding tho muahahahaha!!!
and i never get lost only enlightened but 4 days later i still have light tracers lol

Td numero uno lookin real nice no sign of sex yet but kid flipped way before me and just got them so i aint trippin gave a seed to an outdoor grower friend who is going to mother it for me so i will hopefully snag up another next grow, gave me 21 seeds of his or his friends creations purple erkle x GDP and kryptonite-Green crack x GDP, gunna be a real purple garden next swing. =)
















the one remaining hopefully female cheese quake











indica TD lookin nice maybe showing hairs but cant tell











untopped bbgum
















F*&^kin male cheese quake looks like a strong boy tho so a good parent real tight spacing and such, gunna cross it to the TD and the BBGum and see what happens maybe even the c-13










next foto is x rated 

BAAALLLLLSSS






topped bbgum
















does anyone know why every single leaf on the c13 does this?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 6, 2011)

Leaves usually look like that with heat stress or underwatering.... that's all I got man your other plants look fine... so I doubt it's anything _your_ doing wrong... picky genetics?


----------



## Teyo Green (Mar 6, 2011)

great lookin update bro
ladies are definitely lookin beautiful over theree


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey guys

Having some early stages of some kind of deficiency, I think it's calcium.. I've got some MagiCal but I wanted opinions... I made a thread linked below

>> https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/414675-im-thinking-calcium-deficiency-how.html#post5413942 <<


Odd thing is, it's only really the sativas & it's not the indica... well yet at least

I mainly want to know how to fix the issue with the magical'

so please drop in there and bring some knowledge 


/shameless plug


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 7, 2011)

damn u verde and your shameless pluggsss!!!! you get punished now where do i send u this deadly strong weed cookie as punishment! muahahaha
jkjk
not sure about the deficiency tho looks like my plants whene they got burned from the muey caliente soil i was using.


----------



## kidgraphix (Mar 7, 2011)

Sweet looking update Mac you are gonna have some monter BBG's and your TDs are looking awesome as well,I wish i could have vegged mine longer it would have made a huge difference,But yeah they are very slow to flip but I dont know if it is genetic or just that i flipped to early for her.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 7, 2011)

im thinkin its genetics all but the 3 tds and 1 cq have showed sex


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 7, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> damn u verde and your shameless pluggsss!!!! you get punished now where do i send u this deadly strong weed cookie as punishment! muahahaha
> jkjk
> not sure about the deficiency tho looks like my plants whene they got burned from the muey caliente soil i was using.


psh your just jealous of my little TD's  you wish you had more! jk 

Yeah I thought so too, for the first leaves... but now that the plants beginning to branch, and i'm noticing the spots on new leaves I'm thinking they're lacking calcium.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 7, 2011)

mmm i do wish i had more... but man crazy thing i was listening to DR. greenthumb by cypress hill which came out like the late nighties early 2000's and it says tangerine dream... wtf???
barneys farm just re fueling the TD to the world?

probably calcium maybe magnesium, but i dunno im no expert on deficiencies.

havin trouble deciding on my next seed order i wanna order soon to get the attitude bday promo but im too broke!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 8, 2011)

Eh I didn't see anything exotic in the promo... I like exotic, because everything else BUT exotic is what I get my hands on you know?


Personally I'm looking at Greenhouse: Super Lemon Haze

I've had Lemon Skunk, it's a wonderfully fresh lemony plant... I could imagine it would fit into the Super Silver Haze like a long lost piece of the puzzle! I see some great grow pics from my buddy nas2007 also.

That and DJ Shorts Blueberry

I'm looking at those two seriously for my next grow... thinking 2 and 2.


I feel you on the it's probably calcium. I imagined so, but my imagination is severely limited when it comes to plant problems 

bookmark this thread for a good reference > http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 8, 2011)

figured out aa way to do it so i dont have to buy seeds yay!
gunna start 3 of each the purple erkle xgdp and the krypto crack x gdp that i got 
and 4 each of what i get after i pollinate the TD and either c-13 or blueberry gum. 
then hope i get at least 6 good ladies.

o and i would love to grow blueberry but his seeds are so expensive, my roomate had the flow and the plant was pure purple stem to top, tasted like a nice hashy deliciousness..... ahhhh i want it!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah personally I don't mind rebuying seeds if they're good....

Just not worth it for me to grow seeded bud.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 8, 2011)

well the plan is to do the method sub posted where you harvest the pollen, then brush it onto like just one branch so only that one gets seeded, then the rest is bueno !!
plus i like to experiment.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 8, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> well the plan is to do the method sub posted where you harvest the pollen, then brush it onto like just one branch so only that one gets seeded, then the rest is bueno !!
> 
> plus i like to experiment.


Oh thats cool man.

I'd be too freaked out though  pollen is some crazy stuff


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 8, 2011)

Tangerine Dream: Day 25 - Continues to branch
(

Pics taken after a generous watering AND some TRAINING, they _aren't_ stressed , ...watered with 1.5mL MagiCal per Gallon. Balanced to 6.5

The lot:






#1... sativa, or hybrid pheno not sure. VERY tight node spacing on this one! kidgraphix, you see how I'm training this one? Just very gentle, eventual bending will shape the plant.






Indica Pheno






"the retard"











Honestly, I'm thinking of cutting down, "the retard" she isn't growing that well. Very tiny and slow/sickly compared to the others. I'm thinking of chopping her down, and using the rest of the room for the one in the back left that is kind of stretchy... THen just growing them all slightly bigger than initially planned & training them out into the space.

What do you guys think?


They are starting to get smelly in the ambient air. I love smelling them when I'm working with them 

Bringing the light up a little like twice a day sometimes  they are definitely settled into their new homes


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 8, 2011)

ya def gunna have to be really careful! gunna do all the pollinating outdoors so it doesnt get on the others then after i pollinate i rinse it with some foliar water cuz water kills the pollen.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 8, 2011)

and damn looking great verde! 

have u seen hobbes's grows where it looks just like colas coming out of the bucket lol
he does that double top too then bends around right around the lip of the bucket.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah I've seen them but I want to see them again... hobbes is a cool dude  could you hook me up with a link?

much appreciated me stont.

Rough guess from right now, flower in 10-15 days depending on growth? Maybe a little more. Whatever it takes really is what I'm doing, if they are mature by the time I flip the switch.. then cool beans


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 8, 2011)

ask and you shall receive!!
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/360125-new-growers-needed-grow-lab.html Booom!

and ya that seems about right i could see them lookin mighty fine for flippin in 2 weeks. definately
and hehe me stoned too just smoked a hash oil joint to the dome. cant wait for class muahahahaha!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 8, 2011)

duuuude. hobbes is a great dude. love that guy. reallly knew his shit.


in love with the air floor and that flush ceiling vent! That's gotta be sooooo efficient, and great temps!


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 8, 2011)

where did he go? havent heard anything from him recently.

ya im hopefully gunna have space to make a mini air floor but no roof vent but the light will be vented.
he is the reason i chose to do aero pots this run.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 8, 2011)

lol of course i say that and bam new post by him when i got to forum lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 10, 2011)

Guys! There has been a murder!

It was me... I killed...






The Re-Tard.


It was struggling, wasn't drinking a lot of water.. and seemed very unstable overall.. I decided to cut it down, and use the extra space... the extra space is great  the plants are going to LOVE it. I'm thinking 3 is the magic number with the space I have. 3 really nice ones.

Last moments with the light... you can see how scrawny it is.






"the retard" closeups... unstable genetics at play here.

















And here are the good ones!


The indica, getting some nice strong tops coming soon











Number One. Doing good still, lots of tight node spacing & a BUNCH of tops getting ready to take over the canopy











Sativas in the back, check out that thing. I don't think I got any closeups of that though


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 10, 2011)

gotta say one thing verde flower that sativa bitch early! mine still hasn't shown sex and its already at least doubled in height and shows no stopping, crazy amount of stretch hopefully i can control that with breeding in the real nice cq male =P


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 10, 2011)

EDIT:


are you training it down at all?

I am, I just did a nice training session. I tied each main branch down to pot level... I'm going to let the tops continue to grow out a _little_ and then grow them up.. by then there should be some nice branching through the middle

Pretty much working them for an even canopy now... this is getting reallly cool they're getting nice

TODAY (day 2, AFTER TRAINING:






Yesterday (day 27), just before lights off.







Brought the light down a fair bit 





There's a lot of node spacing with the sativa, it's hella stretchy for sure. I feel like it will be a great plant though. This is why I got rid of the other plant... so the sativa could grow out and I could train it more..


By the way, look at the 'Number One' plant... doesn't that node spacing indicate maturity? I didn't think it's possible but the nodes are spaced staggered... rather than right against eachother.. right?


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 10, 2011)

becareful with training like that pulling them tops down just a lil too hard made a few split from my stems, just a heads up they look great tho!
nope not training at all except for the little tiedown i gave them in the beginning, but that lil tiedown casued her to put out 2 more tops of equal height.
she also stretched a foot in a week!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 10, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> becareful with training like that pulling them tops down just a lil too hard made a few split from my stems, just a heads up they look great tho!
> nope not training at all except for the little tiedown i gave them in the beginning, but that lil tiedown casued her to put out 2 more tops of equal height.
> she also stretched a foot in a week!


oh yeah I'm aware & careful... which is why I do it while the main branches are bendy and not huge and thick.. I gradually bent it down, then flattened it, then tied it down... im bringing the tops down past the plant a little like hobbes did on the big sativa to fill out the space


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 10, 2011)

dude that thing is ridiculous! would be awesome and ya its like a 200% stretch with the sativa pheno the indica girl is already showing hairs.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 10, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> dude that thing is ridiculous! would be awesome and ya its like a 200% stretch with the sativa pheno the indica girl is already showing hairs.



damn okay lol I will try to keep them as short as possible... your saying they get 2x as tall or 3x as tall?


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 10, 2011)

3x as tall since mines still getting taller by the day its making me have to raise my light agghh it was pretty short when i started flowering, bout 12in or so now its at least past 2 feet since it has 6 inches on the other guys a whole foot taller than the topped girls.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 10, 2011)

damn man  I will take my chances with the training! I want to veg them out and let their branches get started a bit more before I flip the switch! I figure, in the last 3-4 weeks I can _always_ take the inline fan out of the tent and put it above if I _have_ to... so I'm not absolutely worried but I'd rather not deal with that


Hoping for some sick bushes man  What do you think so far?


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 10, 2011)

im thinking so far they gunna be some nice fat ass beezy's. lookin great and looks like u know what ur doin with the training. i cant wait to see how yours turn out.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 10, 2011)

mmm i love makin BHO!!!! tastes sooo yummy


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 10, 2011)

Damn that oil looks fire

I'm hoping for some fat ladies too thanks


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 10, 2011)

ya just about to run another tube too!
wish u could partake tastes exactly like the bud it came from which tastes and smells like fruit loops lol.


----------



## kidgraphix (Mar 10, 2011)

Damn fine looking oil Bet its tasty four more weeks and I hit the target date for the BBGs if i go by the 50 day flowering.Well been 6 days since pics on the 4th so heres the Pic update.
First up is the TD she is doing awesome showing hairs and bulking up colors are still tropical wild but she doesnt show any deficiencies in growth keeping a close watch on her though to late in the game to lose her now.


next up is my topped BBG she is going very well and budding up nice 


And of course the monster which is coming along nicely," Can you say follow the yellow bud road"? I gotta say Verde is pretty good coach with the LST and i think the spiral is well under way.


----------



## medimaker (Mar 12, 2011)

I warned you guys the td's would stretch. I've been in Jamaica for the last week and someone has been watching the ladies for me. He says the td's grew more and he had to raise the lights during the 4th week of flower. 

I'll post more detail when I get a chance.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah but one foot to two feet is pretty normal.. I'm prepared for a 3x stretch! 

The ladies are really taking to the training ill be posting pics in a few days.. probably flowering by next weekend


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 13, 2011)

medimaker said:


> I warned you guys the td's would stretch. I've been in Jamaica for the last week and someone has been watching the ladies for me. He says the td's grew more and he had to raise the lights during the 4th week of flower.
> 
> I'll post more detail when I get a chance.


 yes you did lol, but stilll looking to be some nice buds
the c-13 im surprised looks like its gunna be more weight from side buds then top buds. lol

missing seeing my girls day 2 of being away and its killer. ya well hopefully it has slowed its stretch down by the time i get back
cant wait for some pics!

and verde omg i cant take any pics to post to your thread, but i just picked up a 1/8th split between some skywalker og and some purple elephant....
freeking orgasmic buds


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 14, 2011)

Full update exclusive to your thread 

I snapped a branch the other day on the sativa.. broke my rule was training like 20 mins after watering - should have waited 2 hours... branch just snapped, but not all the way, I secured it the best I could & the skin was lined up well... The branch looked half dead, but has picked up this morning as I hoped  Opened it's leaves back up to the light. This is the second time something like this has happened on the sativa, it's the only plant I have had issues with training.. Be careful with the sativas folks!


I also watered yesterday with my nute solution... basically started my basic GROW, and BOOST nutes at 1/4 strength, added in full strength MagiCal (2.5mL), 6mL root 66, and full strength thrive alive (2.5mL) all per gallon h2o

They seemed to have really like that, except the sativa LOL! Shes pretty much slowed/haulted growth in the last few days from the branch snap, again she seems to be coming out of it

Other than that, other two plants are looking _fantastic_ I'm hoping I can keep that sativa down!


Lots and Lots and LOTS of progress in the last 5 days, they have nearly tripled, or quadropled in foliage.. 

Note: I will put a day 27 pic in there for comparison, dont be confused!




Last bit of info:

I totally figured out my calcium deficiency. Or a highly contributing factor LOL. My pH meter was reading my tap water at 8.8 and I was like, wooooooah what the fuck it should be 8.3... so I busted out my calibration fluid sachets, calibrated it and POW it turns out i've been watering with 5.8 balance! Definitely results in cal lockout at that level!

I went to the store, for flood treys, and pH calibration solution in the bottles but they had none. So i've been hesitant to bust out my sachets, but I'm glad I finally did... They seem to not be 'choking' so much now they look way better than they did!
___________________________
5 day difference

Day 27






Day 32






Riiight?

Stalks/stems






Oh, snap! 





No but seriously that whole section was hanging by a thread literally


----------



## NONHater (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice and HealthAy!


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks NH,
dude verde looking very good! cant wait to see how they turn out. ya i had 1 of 3 branches i broke recover but then it turned male so eff that.
got some BOMB!!! purple elephant from this club here in sd and found a perfect little seed! gunna germ it with my next batch.


----------



## kidgraphix (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey was up folks!! Breaking news weather anomaly frost advisory at 81 deg farhenheit, J.K. but seriuosly checkout these buds first is the group pic lookin good then various BUDS!! HAIRS!! and close-ups






AND here is one gorgeous Sativa flowering very nicely!! just about 2' tall now



Smokable porn trimmings from the Monster BBG HOLY FUCKING AWESOME !! Top 5 dankest bud I have ever smoked maybe #1 just cause i grew this amazing weed!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 16, 2011)

Just trained my ladies down, gained another 4-5 days of veg


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 16, 2011)

damn kid! already gettin eager for some smoke? its only been like 5 weeks haha if that.

those ladies look great verde, just got a text saying the guy watering my plants had to move my light cuzz the sativa TD grew almost into it. lol still stretching damn.
prolly at the 3' mark at least crazy tall but just 3 real main branches.

gosh cant wait to get home to see my babies so stressful being away from them.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 16, 2011)

yeah i tied the sativa down like crazzy on your reccomendation


----------



## medimaker (Mar 19, 2011)

How are they doing?

Mine are so tall I added more lighting


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 19, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/417817-2x2x5-gl60-tent-250w-hortilux.html

I started a journal, day 3 flower... watering with plain water now


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 19, 2011)

looking crazy bushy verde, they are gunna need some madddd training.

medi not sure how my babies look been gone since last friday and had a friend wastering them but he says they look good, he had to raise my light too lol said they are growin like crazy.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 19, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> looking crazy bushy verde, they are gunna need some madddd training.


lol i've been working on that 
















What day are you on? They smell greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeat man. so great


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 20, 2011)

dayyyyummmmmm!!!!!!!! thats an amazing looking canopy verde mad props!!!!!
it is day 22 today cant wait to see my babies tommorrow ! hope i can make it home before my light goes out.
should be starting to get some buds now.... just thought about it tho maybe im just stoned but i cant remember if i indeed saw pistils on the remaining cheese quake.... i realllly hope i did. lol

and all i can still say is just damn verde, you will probably cop as much off that 250 as i will with the thousand lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 20, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> dayyyyummmmmm!!!!!!!! thats an amazing looking canopy verde mad props!!!!!
> it is day 22 today cant wait to see my babies tommorrow ! hope i can make it home before my light goes out.
> should be starting to get some buds now.... just thought about it tho maybe im just stoned but i cant remember if i indeed saw pistils on the remaining cheese quake.... i realllly hope i did. lol
> 
> and all i can still say is just damn verde, you will probably cop as much off that 250 as i will with the thousand lol


Thanks man! It's cool to hear such positive reactions, because to me they're just my plants you know...

I have no outside view of it, maybe I need to drop some acid and check them out  I find with the good L, your short term memory, disconnects with your long term memory... allowing you to see, taste, feel hear and smell things as if it's the first time you've smelled, seen or tasted or heard something.... You feel me? That's one of the coolest things, I think. Regressing to child like connections between stimuli and long term sensual memory. Tool for the mind!


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 20, 2011)

that makes totaly sense verde, i always kinda wondered where that child like kind of amusement and wonder came from when on L, 
ya i hear you about just thinkin they are your plants tho, thats how i look at it then my friend came over to water and was like dannggg they are awesome, i was like really? haha i just thought they looked good not amazing lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 20, 2011)

Exactly my man exactly


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 22, 2011)

ok when i said 3x bigger its true lol, i flowered the td at just over a foot and now its over 3ft and stretchy 
lame!!
i got class now but stay tuned for a picture up date shit exploded while i was gone


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 23, 2011)

awhhhh shizz... im feeding tomorrow with excess nitrogen to maybe help slow down the stretch! they need the N


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 26, 2011)

update timeee!!!!
gave the girls a full strength nute water yesterday and it looks like they loved it! and i think my td's have finally stopped growing!, the tallest was flipped at just over a foot and is now taller than the light... about 4ft tall.... verde u may have to figure out another way to lst them to keep them short if u got the same phenos i did. maybe a scrog net would help?

o well im just lettin them do their thing was thinking about tomato caging them and weaving the branches but i dont think they will bend that much, really crazy strong thick stem holding up the nodey bitches, also i figured out i badly labeled when i transplanted and switch the labels on the a td and cheesequake. could really tell once i got back one of the cheesequakes was freakishly tall and looked just like the other while the one labled td stayed nice and small and already getting fat buds! plus has a real musty smell.
but to me none of the td's have any smell!! but the blueberry gums one smells like blueberry hubba bubba gum and the other like u walked into a room where there was just a blueberry orgy, cant wait for them to be done, also seems like the c-13 pulls its smell more from g-13 has an odd smell to it but a great odd smell, hard to describe.

cant wait for next grow, going with indica's instead of sativas for the most part, and mostly all purples!

picsss

group shot... u can see how retardedly tall they got







power skunk nugging up really nicely love that uncleben top method






retard td! already the 4th tallest and no buds yet just started puttin out hairs






untopped bbgum

























note thats not the big td next to it thats the retard!

4top bbgum
















cheese quake!
















monster TD!!





top that grew into the light





other td






next to eachother





note plant next to them on this one is almost exactly 12 in high from bucket






c-13


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 26, 2011)

everything is lookin real good yo tight work!


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 26, 2011)

thanks boys! they went like a week or more without nutes so all the new growth is coming out yellow but hoping the feeding i gave them yesterday fixes it.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 26, 2011)

mine look about that stretched dude... they are a little over 2x the size and I'm hoping they're slowing down! day 10


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 26, 2011)

mine just slowed down.... day 30


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 26, 2011)

just noticed my retard has triple nodes... wtf?
is that normal?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 26, 2011)

two of my branches are triploids LOL look at my journal man im about to update it


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 26, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/417817-2x2x5-gl60-tent-250w-hortilux-2.html#post5508074


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 27, 2011)

ya i really think you might have a height problem soon, maybe get those tomato cages and like lace the branches through it.


----------



## kidgraphix (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok I know I have been slacking with the updates but in my defense I grew some Dank ass G13 Blueberry Gum and feel like cheech n chongs nice dreams happened in my closet LOL anyway day 44 of flower



The Blueberries
View attachment 1517731View attachment 1517730View attachment 1517725

The Tangrine 
View attachment 1517721View attachment 1517718


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 27, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> ya i really think you might have a height problem soon, maybe get those tomato cages and like lace the branches through it.




Ill just take the inline fan out and put it above the tent... probably 25 minute modification ..... pretty easy I'm not worried... I'd rather keep it how it is though if I can!

I still got like 6-7 inches to raise the light right now.. day 12 flower tomrrow.. yesterday I didn't wake up to them growing into the lights so they only stretched 1/3 normal last night... hoping its a sign!


----------



## goonies (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey Mc can i ask how you germed the TD just got some and dont want to screw it up thanks


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 28, 2011)

if you dont mind me saying I did the paper towel/plastic baggie and got 4/5.. I only waited 3 days until I chucked the last one though,,,


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 28, 2011)

i did paper towel and 4 out of 4 popped but i dropped one of the cups when i put them in soil and that one never popped 2 were strong 1 retarded.
warning!!!! extremely sativa plant!!!!


----------



## kidgraphix (Mar 28, 2011)

I did mine in jiffy peat pellets germed 2 seeds and got one nice sprout which is on day 45 of flower


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 28, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> warning!!!! extremely sativa plant!!!!



and i think hes playing that down LOL seriously I wouldn't have grown this strain if i knew it was this stretchy

I'm thinking Super Lemon Haze will be better


----------



## kidgraphix (Mar 28, 2011)

Same here one reason I picked this strain is cause it said medium height which converted means about three feet tall this is stretching the fact just a little bit but if the buds come out like they reviewed them should be awesome in the next 2 weeks if i dont kill the damn thing first (super high maintenance LST every day monitor color and above all droopy leaves or deformed leaves yeah I had a few pop out with the cal/mag deficiency now they are showing faint signs of tip burn which is a good thing.

This the monster BBG at day 44 this whole section measures 18 1/4"s what would be solid top bud without being trained.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 28, 2011)

yeah medium my ass LOL

I'm about to remove the inline fan NOW.... so Ill be able to grow them to about 3.5 ft? They better not get that fucking tall though!


----------



## medimaker (Mar 29, 2011)

My td's did not stop stretching until almost 5 full week in flower were completed. I have the space to let them run free but you guys with space limitations should keep up with LST

Just checked the date and I'm 9 weeks in the bank for my bubba kush and 7 weeks done for my td's and ak47's 
I'll post some harvest pics when the time comes 

Peace


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Mar 29, 2011)

9 weeks for bubba damn, my batch of buba last grow was done with half amber at 47 days. cant wait to see how the td's end up!
are yours really crystally or not so much cuz mine havent started putting out any resin yet


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 29, 2011)

medimaker said:


> My td's did not stop stretching until almost 5 full week in flower were completed. I have the space to let them run free but you guys with space limitations should keep up with LST
> 
> Just checked the date and I'm 9 weeks in the bank for my bubba kush and 7 weeks done for my td's and ak47's
> I'll post some harvest pics when the time comes
> ...


hahahahah fuckkk...

so how much larger was it at 35 days, compared to day 1? 3x?


----------



## kidgraphix (Mar 29, 2011)

I am getting short on time can only let the TD go for another 2 weeks gotta do the BBG next week maybe not the biggest yield ever but the NUGGS are Dank as hell! Yeha my TD is just starting to show trichs can barely see them glistening on the new leaves, hope they get as frosty as the BBG.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Apr 9, 2011)

y short on time kid?

and damn these tangerines are big bitches cant wait till they start filling in looking and smelling promising.
just a few days till chop on the blueberry gums, cant wait smells like blueberry orgy.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 9, 2011)

blueberry orgy...... i can understand that


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Apr 9, 2011)

awww yeaaa lol cant wait, and dude i will update tonight but my monster td looks like its gunna produce fat.... so many budsites its r-tarded.

got a question tho my c-13 is growing really weird like it looks kinda like heat stress but its on most of the plant and the light is pretty high off it. its like trying to form reg buds bud the nodes are super tiny and weird... ill try and get a good pic up when i update.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 9, 2011)

is that the freebie you got?

I didn't grow that shit out 

it could just be more sensitive to heat than the others.. post a pic 

I'm about to update my journal in a little here..


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Apr 9, 2011)

naw i actually bought that one which sux. my freebie was power skunk which is actually a great stable plant with good trich coverage....
although cheesequake blows them all away in the frosty department some of the fan leaves are frosty, and it smells so damn cheesey!! my head stash for sure, subcool knows how to make a great strain.

its the one that was like born wrinkled lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 9, 2011)

I think i need some cheese in my garden... Though, I think next grow I'm doing reserva privada headband... 50% of harvest mine, 50% of the harvest to pay for some tent materials...


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Apr 9, 2011)

ya i basically just smoke all mine.... was looking at the headband too looks good, 
but cheese is always my favorite buds, and my friends all come and buy sacs at ten a g in nor cal and 15 a g in so cal.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 9, 2011)

yeah I like cheese I just dont know if those are the onlly plants I could grow you know


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Apr 9, 2011)

ya always gotta have variety, i want to put some cheese in my next grow but i already got the seeds im gunna use.


----------



## medimaker (Apr 10, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> hahahahah fuckkk...
> 
> so how much larger was it at 35 days, compared to day 1? 3x?


400% easy. 
I think mine are going to be 12 weeks. No big deal I'm at day 62-ish, I can wait. My ak's will finish in the next week, that will free up some lumens for the tall td's. I've probably got 4 weeks for the last td's to finish so that will give me time now to drop a dozen pineapple express beans and veg them and top them.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Apr 10, 2011)

ya i would def say 400%at least my retard went from less than a foot to almost as tall as me in 30 days of so.
my retard may take longer, but it looks like i will have one pheno finish earlier than the others, has much more developed bud structure and trich development.

im hoping mine wil be done in 4 weeks cuz if not sadly they will be chopped early due to time constraints. 
but hey medi..... wheres the damn pictures!!
my roomate has got 2 pineapple express in his room they look like really good plants, smelly pretty good too.
romulon comes down in tminus 5 days or so! hopefully same for blueberry gum but its still got alot of white pistils.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 10, 2011)

yeah i cut my tops off i'm cool fo now LOL they're chillin


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Apr 11, 2011)

day 45
woohoo ok so now the update i promised 2 days ago haha wanted to get some true color shots so i took them after the light went off taken last night and i watered today so they look a lil droopy sauce. 

so anyone got guesses on whether or not the buds on these tds are gunna fill into actual nugs, cuz if so im actually looking at a damn good harvest cuz its big as shit.






the others are looking good. blueberry gum 1 the untopped is getting mad flushed
















the topped bubblegum is getting flushed a bit now too






more indica looking td might finish in 8 weeks prolly 9- so 2-3 weeks from now






frosty ass bitch cheese quake!!!! cant fuckin waittt





power skunk nice frostyness






most group shot


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 11, 2011)

hollly shit did those ever stop growing? I'm on day 26 now  they are still going slowly...


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Apr 11, 2011)

pretty much just stopped like last week its huge lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 11, 2011)

hahah sweet mine are looking good too.. i keep tying the new branches down


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Apr 12, 2011)

ya thats what u gotta do, just keep at it,
ugh im really worrying about whether or not they are all gunna be done in time,
im on day 46 and ive got roughly a month left to have the lights on and plants growing then need a few days to dry since i gotta take it from nor cal to so cal. and i aint driving it wet.

also contemplating keeping it versus, selling it all to a fellow med patient / friend, and hopefully be able to live off it during the summer seen as how it will be troublesome to have oz's around where i live in socal.


----------



## inbudwetrust (Apr 19, 2011)

Dude its funny I have a sativa td and a indica. I also am hoping the tall sativa plant fills out, because I am going to have a shit ton of TD if it does. How does everyone growing this strain have one of each, it's like barneys planned to give everyone each pheno. right now I would rather have the indica as its more compact and seems like the nugs are going to be bigger and dense. But you never know, that sativa might shock me and fill in those long huge colas. THey seem to be growing still ike you said. Possibly fattening up the stems for a huge sativa nug? fingers crossed. Come check out my grow. Your is SWEEEEEEET


----------



## medimaker (Apr 19, 2011)

inbudwetrust said:


> Dude its funny I have a sativa td and a indica. I also am hoping the tall sativa plant fills out, because I am going to have a shit ton of TD if it does. How does everyone growing this strain have one of each, it's like barneys planned to give everyone each pheno. right now I would rather have the indica as its more compact and seems like the nugs are going to be bigger and dense. But you never know, that sativa might shock me and fill in those long huge colas. THey seem to be growing still ike you said. Possibly fattening up the stems for a huge sativa nug? fingers crossed. Come check out my grow. Your is SWEEEEEEET


I was disappointed when I discovered all of my td's were sativa too, but now that they are filling out I'm pretty excited. Give it time bro and I think you'll be impressed.

Peace,
Medi


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Apr 24, 2011)

ya they are def some sativas, but my one more indica one that is gunna be done way earlier is getting horrifically attacked by mites! in a day or so they had already webbed the top nug, thank god for mighty wash! safe till day of harvest yeehaw!


----------



## patmyballzz (May 3, 2011)

Anyone know how mch cal mg wld be good for tap water w/ppm of 0.for thw td and how mch ppms for lucas for td


----------



## patmyballzz (May 3, 2011)

Seems like im lacking in nutes smwhere small leaves r curled under andolder ones haave orange spots


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 3, 2011)

where ya at buddy? where are your tds? and their pics!

















This isn't even frosty compared to the sativa pheno, but jeeze white calyxes!






here are mine, day 47! my grow suffered immensely from the stretch, but I still got dank nugssss so I can't complain! Getting something, didn't chop um.... Reserva Privada Headband next... I hear 250-300% stretch from a few growers on here  not bad, flower at 6-7 inches finish around 24in max?


----------



## mcgyversmoke (May 4, 2011)

those are looking delicious honestly much better than mine one was attacked by mites, ones not really filling out, and the retard is well.... the retard.

so i cut the one blueberry bubblegum and cut the tops off the other bbgum, u can see its lower stuff chillen and not sure exactly what day im on....
60 something i think... only one tangerine looks like it will be done around the 10 week mark. the others at least an extra week. although they all smell damn good, retard smells the best. 

cutting cheese quake and power skunk soon, cut a tester nug of CQ cuz i couldnt resist!
looks and smells super good, definately got the querkle pheno, very musty grape cheese smell, and hue of purple in 85+ degrees day and 75 degree nights. cant wait to try it. 

as for where are my pictures..... here they areeeee!!!!!

group shot lil blurry...






cheese quake top nug.... oooo sploosh!





whole plant






that big bitch... just hoping she fills up






the one that might actually be done in a week





whats left of the topped bbgum. lettin it fatten up a lil






power skunk~~~~ 






c-13 nug hogging the camera from power skunk... actually it just cant hold itself up






close up power skunk






c-13 and power skunk






c-13 nugs






middle of the top of c-13






stressed top of c-13






full top






retard TD pics, actually looks like gunna be great head smoke!


























hash oil from the bbgum trim!!






theres the update i been promising!!

o and as for smoke on the bbgum its a really nice even mix of head and body probably because i coulda let it go a little longer.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 4, 2011)

Yeah I see what your saying about the tangerines... I'm also the same, I think I have more of an indica and more of a sativa pheno... the indica looks to be 1.5-2 weeks ahead of the sativa... but WOW is the sativa WHITE! 


Looks good dude, sorry to hear about those mites!

All those dead leaves are driving me crazy though go remove them all LOL! light penetration and air circulation is good stuff 


Just yank the ones that have already died off the stem...


I can't wait to run my Reserva Privada Headband.. I hear it's some good-stable genetics! Yay!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 4, 2011)

Lookin great in here, that TD is looking so satty-licious bro!! Subbed


----------



## mcgyversmoke (May 4, 2011)

thanks guys!!!

good to see you stop by skunk, ive learned alot from my 2 grows and i feel like the next will be wonderful.
finally decided on a scrog set-up with 2 diff strains maybe 3. but if theres 2 strains will be two of each. smaller area next grow.
also doin it in subcool super soil, 
but first im gunna 12/12 from like a week or so veg for about 8 in 3.5 gals just because im growin regs, and this way i can choose the 2 best strains.
purple erkle x gdp and gdp x kryptocrack ( kryptonite green crack) 

and haha ok verde just for u ill take the dead ones off when i water today =P silly verde enjoy your fish!!!


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 4, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> and haha ok verde just for u ill take the dead ones off when i water today =P silly verde enjoy your fish!!!



Yaaaayyy 

It will be pretty youll see


----------



## scottyblaze (May 7, 2011)

Looks real good *mcgyversmoke, *I've just ordered some Tangerine Dream & Barneys Farm LSD Fem. for an outdoor grow I will be starting shortly. Let me know how the smoke is!! Peace bro* 
*


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 7, 2011)

TD should do great outdoors as long as it starts right... I would recommend vegging for a month at least before you plant it outside though... it starts verrrry weak and develops into a verry strong plant


----------



## greenfingers80 (May 7, 2011)

ur tangerine looks fukin nice man, im thinking of doint it my next grow!!! major rep!!!


----------



## mcgyversmoke (May 8, 2011)

thanks man if your gunna wanna run it inside make sure you flower early and excpect a 4-5x stretch. 
looks like it will be some mad dankity tho!

ok so anyone ever heard how long power skunk is supposed to take? cuz its my only non sativa still in the room. and i wanna cut it so i can move the rest under the light and raise it for the big bitches.

lol edit. just checked whate attitude says for them.... 45-50 days.... ya right! 
did learn its genetics tho, skunk no1, power plant, and northern lights.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 14, 2011)

What day are you on?

I'm on like 59 WOW and I don't think they will be stopping at day 70! I just watered through with plain water, I'm going to flush hard when the pistils begin receding some!


But I think my hybrid pheno (the most stable) is going to cruise along to like day 75... and I feel like the sativa dom. will be 80+ because the hairs are just turning here and there really slowly!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 18, 2011)

wtf happened on your TD?

Mine are at day 94!


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Jun 18, 2011)

haha sorry verde! been really busy with work. had to cut them all down around day 80, the hybrid pheno is an awesome smoke and got about oz and a half off it, the big giant bitch never filled out so i shot basically the whole plant into some oil. got like almost 3 grams and it tastes amazing. smokin on some of the retard bud right now too, imediate munchie inducer took 1 snap then had to go eat somethin before i could smoke more haha. hope theirs some pics on urs. i wanna see how good they can be with proper grow time!
everything else came out pretty good. cheesequake by far took the cake as the best strain.
amazing taste and smell.
and also in love with the c13 haze grew weird and only got bout an oz but a very goood plant indeed. super head high.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 18, 2011)

Been wondering where you have been, good to hear about your harvest any pic's to share??


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 18, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> haha sorry verde! been really busy with work. had to cut them all down around day 80, the hybrid pheno is an awesome smoke and got about oz and a half off it, the big giant bitch never filled out so i shot basically the whole plant into some oil. got like almost 3 grams and it tastes amazing. smokin on some of the retard bud right now too, imediate munchie inducer took 1 snap then had to go eat somethin before i could smoke more haha. hope theirs some pics on urs. i wanna see how good they can be with proper grow time!
> everything else came out pretty good. cheesequake by far took the cake as the best strain.
> amazing taste and smell.
> and also in love with the c13 haze grew weird and only got bout an oz but a very goood plant indeed. super head high.


check my journal out > lots of pics > https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/417817-2x2x5-gl60-tent-250w-hortilux-10.html


Yeah the hybrid has really filled out in the last week, looks like it's glistening and ripe... ready to go probably 2 days ago.. i'm chopping first thing tomorrow morning and trimming and racking it 

Super head high... i figured... the trichs are soooo slow to mature i'm NOW just getting a LOT of white and a dash of amber on the hybrid.... the sativa pheno has weeks left... and yes it's day 95 


I just got my reserva privada headband seeds + a lot more (listed in my journal)


----------

